# Post your Special Car Pic's



## Derekh929

Looking for Pro pic's to keen ametuer to people like myself that if you take plenty pic's you will get a good one. 
Also looking for unusual locations , to different approaches and angel's to taking pic's of car, nice reflections would be good and would give me inspiration to get back into photography again when i take the plunge for new camera.
My son has just got powerful new laptop and away to add Sony's new Video editing suite ultimate 12 as per pcpro as son takes a lot of video's and edits them on imac, also away to get him photo shop , and he wants to learn about the programs and take video's of my cars with our suction mount and plan to get a gopro as well, thanks Derek


----------



## kempe

Here are a few from me


----------



## Derekh929

Thanks first pic are you on step ladder? Thanks for kicking it off


----------



## kempe

Derekh929 said:


> Thanks first pic are you on step ladder? Thanks for kicking it off


Nope just very tall


----------



## rob28

You said interesting reflections to give you some ideas......
This was taken on Saturday night at the annual fall fair.


----------



## Derekh929

Very nice Rob how long was that exposure and was it fixed to good tripod liking that, thanks Derek


----------



## rob28

Thanks Derek.
I think it's a 25 second exposure and a good tripod was used.


----------



## Shiny

Here's a selection from me, cars past & present, different angles and locations. Hopefully they might give you a bit of inspiration -


----------



## B2ONGO

Ok, so these are massively overdone on the PP side but I'd just had my camera a couple of months and was like a kid in a toy shop trying out all the PP ideas I had lol.

The first two are my old wheels, the last one is my current motor after a weekends detail including a machine polish and full Werkstat treatment.


Into the unknown.... by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


Overtaken.... by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


Audi A5 Sportback by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## m1pui

Start of with one that isn't my car and isn't a very good shot, but the orange peel might make some of you cringe :lol:


P1020699 by puihungma, on Flickr
Panasonic GF-1 45mm f2.8 lens
ISO 100, f13, 1/20

My current, perhaps not much longer, steed.

Lexus01 by puihungma, on Flickr
Panasonic GF-1 & 20mm f1.7 lens.
ISO 100, f8, 8secs.


rx8_01 by puihungma, on Flickr
Canon 350D (can't remember what lens, possibly a cheap Sigma 18-125mm)
ISO 400, f22, 15secs


rx8_02 by puihungma, on Flickr
Canon 350D
ISO 100, f25, 13secs

Another previous steed

DSC01456.JPG by puihungma, on Flickr
Sony DSC-P200
ISO 100, f2.8, 1 sec.


----------



## scratcher

DSC05938 by $cratcher, on Flickr


DSC05966 by $cratcher, on Flickr


wide by $cratcher, on Flickr





































I like looking at cars  haha.


----------



## Derekh929

Lloyd thanks for taking the time to post liking what you have done on a few of those pic's nice work and is giving me some more idea's , keep them coming guys


----------



## Derekh929

B20NGO wow simply love that first shot must have planned a lot for that? , what sort of equipment did you use to create that and did you use a filter and tripod and what sort of exposure, thanks for taking the time to post this


----------



## Derekh929

Loving that last F40 pic and some very rare metal, thanks for sharing


----------



## Derekh929

m1pui said:


> Start of with one that isn't my car and isn't a very good shot, but the orange peel might make some of you cringe :lol:
> 
> 
> P1020699 by puihungma, on Flickr
> Panasonic GF-1 45mm f2.8 lens
> ISO 100, f13, 1/20
> 
> My current, perhaps not much longer, steed.
> 
> Lexus01 by puihungma, on Flickr
> Panasonic GF-1 & 20mm f1.7 lens.
> ISO 100, f8, 8secs.
> 
> 
> rx8_01 by puihungma, on Flickr
> Canon 350D (can't remember what lens, possibly a cheap Sigma 18-125mm)
> ISO 400, f22, 15secs
> 
> 
> rx8_02 by puihungma, on Flickr
> Canon 350D
> ISO 100, f25, 13secs
> 
> Another previous steed
> 
> DSC01456.JPG by puihungma, on Flickr
> Sony DSC-P200
> ISO 100, f2.8, 1 sec.


Very nice and thanks for the exposure info what location was your last pic seen it before i think


----------



## EddieB

oh dear you've got me started 

This shot I managed to get with my DSLR got me hooked on photography


Edbooklessphotography.co.uk-3389 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

One of the first "car" picks I took this time last year - a Megane 250 I had for the weekend which I took to the lake district


Benfield Motors Megane 250 Cup by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


Benfield Motors Megane 250 Cup by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

Then winter came so got hooked on landscape stuff for a while.

Took these photos of my mates M5 and Skyline


Slow Rider by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


Edbooklessphotography.co.uk-9602 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


R34 Skyline by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

Then motorsport season started 


IMG_0103 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


IMG_1303 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


Jim Clark Rally by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


BTCC Croft by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


Grid Walk - BDC Round 3 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


IMG_2818 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

Then the big one I'd been gearing up to - Hungary F1


Formula 1 - Hungaroring by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


Formula 1 - Hungaroring by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## EddieB

Derek - here is some inspiration if you're using suction pumps and a rig!

http://www.gfwilliams.net/

Something to aspire to - eventually!


----------



## jontymo

From Norway in June this year



















And mixing with the locals!!!!


----------



## tom-coupe

One of mine quite pleased with it lol although it's bad compared to some


----------



## tom-coupe

Got this one too


----------



## Derekh929

EddieB said:


> Derek - here is some inspiration if you're using suction pumps and a rig!
> 
> http://www.gfwilliams.net/
> 
> Something to aspire to - eventually!


Eddie know you have gone and done it you have bust my budget wide open best start saving and practice simply awesome pic's thanks for the link loving this.


----------



## 4937Liam

My Mk1 Leon FR+


----------



## tom-coupe

Like that a lot mate


----------



## suzanne

Not a patch on any of your pics but hey ho.


----------



## Derekh929

EddieB said:


> oh dear you've got me started
> 
> This shot I managed to get with my DSLR got me hooked on photography
> 
> 
> Edbooklessphotography.co.uk-3389 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr
> 
> One of the first "car" picks I took this time last year - a Megane 250 I had for the weekend which I took to the lake district
> 
> 
> Benfield Motors Megane 250 Cup by Ed Bookless, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Benfield Motors Megane 250 Cup by Ed Bookless, on Flickr
> 
> Then winter came so got hooked on landscape stuff for a while.
> 
> Took these photos of my mates M5 and Skyline
> 
> 
> Slow Rider by Ed Bookless, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Edbooklessphotography.co.uk-9602 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr
> 
> 
> R34 Skyline by Ed Bookless, on Flickr
> 
> Then motorsport season started
> 
> 
> IMG_0103 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_1303 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Jim Clark Rally by Ed Bookless, on Flickr
> 
> 
> BTCC Croft by Ed Bookless, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Grid Walk - BDC Round 3 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_2818 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr
> 
> Then the big one I'd been gearing up to - Hungary F1
> 
> 
> Formula 1 - Hungaroring by Ed Bookless, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Formula 1 - Hungaroring by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


Glad i got you started Eddie keep them coming some fantastic pic's in there, thanks for sharing


----------



## rob_vrs

Just a few from collection of beginner pictures. Id be open to comments and advice, none of the below pictures have been edited as this is my next learning curve.

First ever attempt with DSLR




























On the beach at Lee on Solent





































Goodwood FOS
































































Santa Pod


----------



## Derekh929

4937Liam said:


> My Mk1 Leon FR+


Hi Liam is this one of this converter photo's makes like model as looks fantastic and i would like to create one like this if possible what kit was you using , and thanks for sharing


----------



## Derekh929

suzanne said:


> Not a patch on any of your pics but hey ho.


Thanks Suzanne nice motor and Location , Scotland? been up your area a lot in past as go sking a lot and used to go to Fort William up past Spean Bridge fantastic roads


----------



## Derekh929

rob_vrs said:


> Just a few from collection of beginner pictures. Id be open to comments and advice, none of the below pictures have been edited as this is my next learning curve.
> 
> First ever attempt with DSLR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the beach at Lee on Solent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodwood FOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santa Pod


Sorry Rob i missed you as must have posted same time as me loving the 5 ,6th and 11th pic's nice, thanks for sharing


----------



## Derekh929

I think time for me to post a few of mine. Please all you pro's give me some feed back, thanks derek


----------



## rob_vrs

Derekh929 said:


> Sorry Rob i missed you as must have posted same time as me loving the 5 ,6th and 11th pic's nice, thanks for sharing


Haha its okay you've probably seen all mine and seen goodwood ones for yourself.

Yours look great I'm hoping to get to some more events to experiment


----------



## Derekh929

rob_vrs said:


> Haha its okay you've probably seen all mine and seen goodwood ones for yourself.
> 
> Yours look great I'm hoping to get to some more events to experiment


Thanks Rob thay were taken when guest of BMW at WTCC in 2008 i believe


----------



## rob_vrs

Derekh929 said:


> Thanks Rob thay were taken when guest of BMW at WTCC in 2008 i believe


You get some good treats, test drives and goodwood, guests with bmw....I'm jealous ha


----------



## Derekh929

Few other's i got on the day


----------



## Derekh929

rob_vrs said:


> You get some good treats, test drives and goodwood, guests with bmw....I'm jealous ha


Long story Rob would not want to bore you right place at right time , and said the right things :lol:


----------



## rob_vrs

Derekh929 said:


> Long story Rob would not want to bore you right place at right time , and said the right things :lol:


I need some tips from the master haha


----------



## m1pui

Derekh929 said:


> Very nice and thanks for the exposure info what location was your last pic seen it before i think


It's The Sage in Gateshead/Newcastle


----------



## Derekh929

m1pui said:


> It's The Sage in Gateshead/Newcastle


Is that the building along the Tyne i was staying in the Hilton a few times with work had fantastic view down the Tyne


----------



## m1pui

Derekh929 said:


> Is that the building along the Tyne i was staying in the Hilton a few times with work had fantastic view down the Tyne


Yeah that's the one :thumb: Sort of just in line with the Millennium Bridge


----------



## ADZphtg

Been a while since i have been on here but here's some oldies


----------



## Derekh929

ADZphtg said:


> Been a while since i have been on here but here's some oldies


Thanks loving the angle's on the one standing on it's end and the pool of water looks fantastic, thanks for coming back on to post these, given me some more idea's , any tips welcome


----------



## buckas

nice shots all, looking forward to getting some proper shots of the new motor once i've given it a good detail this weekend, got some purple haze to try 

drew


----------



## ADZphtg

buckas said:


> nice shots all, looking forward to getting some proper shots of the new motor once i've given it a good detail this weekend, got some purple haze to try
> 
> drew


Get it down to Middle Mill and use the old workings as a backdrop. Every time i go down there i mean to do it but never find the time


----------



## Edward101

A few snaps of my daily


----------



## rob_vrs

Edward101 said:


> A few snaps of my daily


Great pics there mate, nice looking car hope your 1.4tsi is treating you better than mine did me haha.

What you done to get them types of images, i.e. editing it equipment?


----------



## CraigQQ




----------



## m1pui

Not meaning to be rude to anyone, but can we cut the re-quoting a post full of photo's :lol: it's playing havoc with my browsing on a meagre 13" screen :lol"


----------



## Edward101

rob_vrs said:


> Great pics there mate, nice looking car hope your 1.4tsi is treating you better than mine did me haha.
> 
> What you done to get them types of images, i.e. editing it equipment?


Thanks buddy. Well there is actually a TPI issued from the VW techs now for a new breather pipe, crankcase and ECU update to solve the oil usage issues so soon it will hopefully not use a drop! This was only issued on the 3rd of August but it seems now that they may have finally cured the problem - we shall see!

Also for all these shots I will have used my Nikon D700 with Nikon 24-70mm lens. Then as Im lazy I didnt use my lee filter system and added grad filters on Photoshop CS4 in the raw adjustments bit. Then a few tweaks to the levels nothing too drastic really.

I do darkroom prints too, thats a bit more tricky for editing, cutting out templates etc to burn in the sky to give a similar effect haha. Ill try find some negative scans as I did shoot some rolls of the car on my medium format camera


----------



## Derekh929

Thanks Edward loving that 3rd pic the best thanks for sharing


----------



## Edward101

Cheers Derek - shame its not that spotless now! Needs a good clean.


----------



## rob_vrs

Cheers for that I'm looking at getting photoshop going to be doing research on it later


----------



## Edward101

It is very very good!


----------



## Derekh929

Craig thanks for posting loving the 2nd and 3rd one and a few others, like the angels on a few as well what did you take these on, thanks Derek
Ps some very very nice motors i can see where you got your Porche addictation know


----------



## nichol4s

heres a few from silverstone,


----------



## Derekh929

nichol4s said:


> heres a few from silverstone,


Really liking that 2nd & 3rd shot, thanks for taking the time to post up keep them coming:thumb:


----------



## DAN:

My Astra and a few cars....





























































































































































































































































Thanks
Dan


----------



## nichol4s

Derekh929 said:


> Really liking that 2nd & 3rd shot, thanks for taking the time to post up keep them coming:thumb:


to be fair the 1st one is crap


----------



## nichol4s

1 more


----------



## CraigQQ

Derekh929 said:


> Craig thanks for posting loving the 2nd and 3rd one and a few others, like the angels on a few as well what did you take these on, thanks Derek
> Ps some very very nice motors i can see where you got your Porche addictation know


Cheers Derek,

taken on the Cannon 1000D with a 18-55 lens bit of an entry level DSLR tbh but still learning so suits me for the moment

haha.... yeah Porsche's coming out my ears at times....


----------



## bretti_kivi

CraigQQ said:


> Cheers Derek,
> 
> taken on the Cannon 1000D with a 18-55 lens bit of an entry level DSLR tbh but still learning so suits me for the moment
> 
> haha.... yeah Porsche's coming out my ears at times....


What difference does the gear make? Pretty much all of these shots are vanilla in terms of gear, angles and processing. Not even many filters in evidence.

Most of the shots should also still have their EXIFs in place, which will tell you most of the information you need.

If you want some cool shots, check out the stuff from dubnut; his studio work is well worth looking through, as it's extremely difficult to do at that level.

- Bret


----------



## EddieB

Couple more from me 


Edbooklessphotography.co.uk-9481 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


Edbooklessphotography.co.uk-9461 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


IMG_4237 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## Derekh929

Dan have to say that is the nicest VXR i have seen with the BBS and big brakes and cracking pics loving it , thanks for sharing some other tasty shots S4 etc.


----------



## Derekh929

EddieB said:


> Couple more from me
> 
> 
> Edbooklessphotography.co.uk-9481 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Edbooklessphotography.co.uk-9461 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_4237 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


Eddie thanks loving the shot of the Ariel , keep them coming guys this i exactly what i want, thanks


----------



## nogrille




----------



## nogrille




----------



## nogrille




----------



## Derekh929

nogrille said:


>


Was not 100% on first pic but liking that second one and giving some more idea's ,thanks Derek


----------



## CraigQQ

nogrille, the bonnet photo.

the only thing I would change is to take two photos at the same angle there, with different focal points, one like you have above and another that has the badge in perfect focus.. quick photoshop, and you can have that lovely reflection shot and a perfectly in focus badge.


----------



## bildo

Whilst I was at the zoo the other day, we stopped off for a picnic and I had that moment where you turn around and feel all your hard work has paid off. Sadly only had a point n shoot camera with me at the time, but I still think it looks good!


----------



## Derekh929

bildo said:


> Whilst I was at the zoo the other day, we stopped off for a picnic and I had that moment where you turn around and feel all your hard work has paid off. Sadly only had a point n shoot camera with me at the time, but I still think it looks good!


Very nice just love the e46 M3 thanks for sharing


----------



## Natalie

I like this one that I took on Tuesday, I didn't really notice the reflections until I looked back at it when I got home









Another taken on the same day


----------



## Deanoecosse

My Westfield with the Forth Rail Bridge in the background. Photoshoppery by a mate.


----------



## Derekh929

Natalie said:


> I like this one that I took on Tuesday, I didn't really notice the reflections until I looked back at it when I got home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another taken on the same day


Hi Natalie , thanks Nice Puma :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Deanoecosse said:


> My Westfield with the Forth Rail Bridge in the background. Photoshoppery by a mate.


Thanks like the b&W back Ground amazing what you can do with Photoshop great pics, thanks for sharing.
Keep them coming Guy's and Girl's:thumb:


----------



## Big D Cro

Here's a few...


----------



## Derekh929

Thanks Big D that's great loving the 850 shots and the Alfa but best of all the smoking hot E30 fantastic


----------



## Big D Cro

THX man, you have loads of car pics (mostly drift action) on my site (the url is on the watermark).


----------



## Derekh929

Big D Cro said:


> THX man, you have loads of car pics (mostly drift action) on my site (the url is on the watermark).


Thanks i will be having a look at them later:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Feel free to post some more been enjoying them , thanks Derek


----------



## Dan_Mol




----------



## cossierick




----------



## iPlod999

Dan_moi 

^^^^^^^nice photos^^^^^^^

So how did you do them?


----------



## Dan_Mol

iPlod999 said:


> Dan_moi
> 
> ^^^^^^^nice photos^^^^^^^
> 
> So how did you do them?


Wish I could take credit, but they were taken by SMc Photography for Total Vauxhall & Fast Car magazine.


----------



## Derekh929

bildo said:


> Whilst I was at the zoo the other day, we stopped off for a picnic and I had that moment where you turn around and feel all your hard work has paid off. Sadly only had a point n shoot camera with me at the time, but I still think it looks good!





Dan_Mol said:


>


Thanks loving these thanks for sharing , keep them coming


----------



## cbr6fs




----------



## EddieB

Couple from the weekend...


IMG_8751 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


4 Door Drift Spec Skyline by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


IMG_8891 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## Natalie

Is that the one that was at Malton Big Breakfast?


----------



## EddieB

Natalie said:


> Is that the one that was at Malton Big Breakfast?


Yep - they both were!


----------



## Derekh929

cbr6fs said:


>


Hi that looks fun rear drive track car , thanks for sharing


----------



## buckas

few old ones























































and my fave shot of my old cars wheels 










will do some shots of the new motor

drew


----------



## Derekh929

buckas said:


> few old ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my fave shot of my old cars wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will do some shots of the new motor
> 
> drew


Thank Drew these are great how do you get the moody shots


----------



## Derekh929

EddieB said:


> Couple from the weekend...
> 
> 
> IMG_8751 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 4 Door Drift Spec Skyline by Ed Bookless, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_8891 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


Thanks Eddie loving that 2nd shot great, keep them coming guys


----------



## buckas

Derekh929 said:


> Thank Drew these are great how do you get the moody shots


moody ones were shot as per normal but using extra ND grads, then in lightroom, desaturate/selective colouring, increase contrast/curves and add vignette :thumb:


----------



## nick3814

My current favourite with a little bit of help from an iPhone app!


----------



## Derekh929

buckas said:


> moody ones were shot as per normal but using extra ND grads, then in lightroom, desaturate/selective colouring, increase contrast/curves and add vignette :thumb:


Thanks for that drew appreciated


----------



## Derekh929

nick3814 said:


> My current favourite with a little bit of help from an iPhone app!


Very Nice Nick loving the RS is it your looks fantastic


----------



## nick3814

Derekh929 said:


> Very Nice Nick loving the RS is it your looks fantastic


Thanks, yeah had her 18 months now, love her to bits.


----------



## Derekh929

nick3814 said:


> Thanks, yeah had her 18 months now, love her to bits.


I bet you do Nick i think these Renault Sports are very under rated they are fantastic to look at and drive i here, have you any more pic's frontal & Rear shots etc, thanks Derek


----------



## nick3814

I've had a few performance motors in the past including 4 classic Porsches all were great fun but the performance of the RS is on another level, so quick and corners literally like its on rails thanks to an LSD.

Here's some more photos;


----------



## Derekh929

Thanks Nick that looks mean just let's you see how technology has moved the game on re your comment


----------



## cbr6fs

Derekh929 said:


> Hi that looks fun rear drive track car , thanks for sharing


Hi,

yes it's a LOT of fun to drive, a little under powered in stock form in my opinion, but with the MP62 supercharger setup it's currently running i'm at about 240bhp to 260bhp so it really starts bringing the chassis to life.










Just bought a 2005 Audi A3 in 3.2L V6 flavour and to be honest i'm really not enjoying the car at all compared to the MX5


----------



## Derekh929

cbr6fs said:


> Hi,
> 
> yes it's a LOT of fun to drive, a little under powered in stock form in my opinion, but with the MP62 supercharger setup it's currently running i'm at about 240bhp to 260bhp so it really starts bringing the chassis to life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought a 2005 Audi A3 in 3.2L V6 flavour and to be honest i'm really not enjoying the car at all compared to the MX5


240BHP in MX 5 know that sound awesome fun, you are correct Mazda has not got an engine in it's line up to challenge the chassis


----------



## Derekh929

http://www.f30post.com/forums/showthread.php?p=12675052&posted=1#post12675052

Have a look at these stunning imho


----------



## cbr6fs

Derekh929 said:


> http://www.f30post.com/forums/showthread.php?p=12675052&posted=1#post12675052
> 
> Have a look at these stunning imho


Nice looking car, seems like it's stock engine wise though?

If so it's a bit all show and no go for me, i tend to prefer cars that are all go and no show :thumb:

As i say though it is a nice looking car though.


----------



## GIZTO29

My Giulietta.. Taken using my IR converted Nikon D70.

Giulietta IR by Phil Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr

Phil


----------



## Derekh929

GIZTO29 said:


> My Giulietta.. Taken using my IR converted Nikon D70.
> 
> Giulietta IR by Phil Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr
> 
> Phil


Phil that looks fantastic thanks for sharing


----------



## GIZTO29

Derekh929 said:


> Phil that looks fantastic thanks for sharing


Cheers Derek


----------



## dubnut71

Few of mine:


----------



## Derekh929

Fantastic pics the first one is that a jet of air going over the car , also the last pic was that with photo shop and filter, loving that , and the legs are beautiful, thanks for sharing, last shot is that Inverness


----------



## dubnut71

Derekh929 said:


> Fantastic pics the first one is that a jet of air going over the car , also the last pic was that with photo shop and filter, loving that , and the legs are beautiful, thanks for sharing, last shot is that Inverness


Hi Derek, its a thing called a lumedyne head (mall square flash head run off a pack that the other photograpjer is running across the body line , legs were great and would you believe it the last shot is taken in the middle of ascot racecourse, in the middle of a (non-race ) day.


----------



## 4937Liam

Derekh929 said:


> Hi Liam is this one of this converter photo's makes like model as looks fantastic and i would like to create one like this if possible what kit was you using , and thanks for sharing


Sorry for not getting back sooner I haven't logged onto detailing world for a while! This photo was adjusted in Photoshop 7 - I simply cropped the image (adding a border) and isolated the background to create some minor blurring. This would then hopefully draw more attention to the vehicle in the middle of the frame.

Hope this helps you - Liam.


----------



## Derekh929

4937Liam said:


> Sorry for not getting back sooner I haven't logged onto detailing world for a while! This photo was adjusted in Photoshop 7 - I simply cropped the image (adding a border) and isolated the background to create some minor blurring. This would then hopefully draw more attention to the vehicle in the middle of the frame.
> 
> Hope this helps you - Liam.


Thanks for that Liam very helpfull


----------



## Derekh929

dubnut71 said:


> Hi Derek, its a thing called a lumedyne head (mall square flash head run off a pack that the other photograpjer is running across the body line , legs were great and would you believe it the last shot is taken in the middle of ascot racecourse, in the middle of a (non-race ) day.


Thanks very helpful , long way from home at Ascot been a couple of time very nice area , are you still up in Inverness


----------



## dubnut71

Derekh929 said:


> Thanks very helpful , long way from home at Ascot been a couple of time very nice area , are you still up in Inverness


Yes mate, lived near ascot before though.


----------



## GIZTO29

dubnut71 said:


> Hi Derek, its a thing called a lumedyne head (mall square flash head run off a pack that the other photograpjer is running across the body line , legs were great and would you believe it the last shot is taken in the middle of ascot racecourse, in the middle of a (non-race ) day.


Great stuff mate, that golf is nice


----------



## Blueberry

This was one I took last week. The sky was going a gorgeous colour after the sun had set so managed to get a photo or two before it all disappeared.

I shoot in Raw and process in Photoshop. Just do basic process like levels, curves and sharpening.


----------



## Derekh929

Blueberry said:


> This was one I took last week. The sky was going a gorgeous colour after the sun had set so managed to get a photo or two before it all disappeared.
> 
> I shoot in Raw and process in Photoshop. Just do basic process like levels, curves and sharpening.


Very nice that is loving the motor


----------



## Blueberry

Here's one of my husband's car taken last Saturday after a clean. Usual process of shooting Raw, levels, curves, sharpen.


----------



## evogeof

*just a few of mine*


----------



## Derekh929

evogeof said:


>


Thanks for posting loving that under bonnet shot , thanks for sharing


----------



## evogeof

Derekh929 said:


> Thanks for posting loving that under bonnet shot , thanks for sharing


my pleasure derek :thumb: few more


----------



## LukeWS

My boc at the peak district after finding the fun little tunnel behind it 










And one down cromer with my mates vxr and bike....not a brilliant pic im afraid


----------



## Derekh929

Anymore guy's loving these


----------



## mtxfiesta

my old fiesta


IMG_7221 by M W images, on Flickr

and my current jetta


IMG_5631 by M W images, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisST

Not technically a great photo but I just like it..

Parked up near Ribblehead Viaduct on the B6255 last Saturday in the sun. I just had to take the RS for a blast..


----------



## Derekh929

mtxfiesta said:


> my old fiesta
> 
> 
> IMG_7221 by M W images, on Flickr
> 
> and my current jetta
> 
> 
> IMG_5631 by M W images, on Flickr


Thanks liking the first one nice hifi set up:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

ChrisST said:


> Not technically a great photo but I just like it..
> 
> Parked up near Ribblehead Viaduct on the B6255 last Saturday in the sun. I just had to take the RS for a blast..


Chris seen your motor in other threads stunning and nice location


----------



## ChrisST

Thank you.:thumb:

It didn't look stunning when I got home :doublesho but i had given it a coat of Wolfs Mask the day before so it all came off with a blast from the pressure washer..great product.


----------



## cortinajim

Couple of ones taken in your home land Derek


----------



## LukeWS

Inspired by the RS pic loved it so had to do my own


----------



## Colin_Clean

Here are two different edits of the same pic of an RS i photographed a while ago.


IMG_2295b by Murray 1986, on Flickr

IMG_2295_moon by Murray 1986, on Flickr

Some shots from a small shoot with an Aston & a Noble.

































A couple of my dads cars.

















































RS by Murray 1986, on Flickr

A 996 Turbo shoot from a while back.

IMG_6160_B by Murray 1986, on Flickr

IMG_6124_B by Murray 1986, on Flickr

IMG_6164 by Murray 1986, on Flickr


----------



## CraigQQ




----------



## Derekh929

Colin_Clean said:


> Here are two different edits of the same pic of an RS i photographed a while ago.
> 
> 
> IMG_2295b by Murray 1986, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_2295_moon by Murray 1986, on Flickr
> 
> Where do I start loving the car,s pics very good and angles great idea's thank you
> Some shots from a small shoot with an Aston & a Noble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of my dads cars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RS by Murray 1986, on Flickr
> 
> A 996 Turbo shoot from a while back.
> 
> IMG_6160_B by Murray 1986, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_6124_B by Murray 1986, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_6164 by Murray 1986, on Flickr


Where do I start loving the car,s pics very good and angles great idea's thank you


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


>


Thanks Craig I like that angle


----------



## Derekh929

cortinajim said:


> Couple of ones taken in your home land Derek


Thanks Jim love the first one classic bridge and classic car perfect, how are you doing Jim


----------



## Jammy J

Colin_Clean said:


> Here are two different edits of the same pic of an RS i photographed a while ago.
> 
> 
> IMG_2295b by Murray 1986, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_2295_moon by Murray 1986, on Flickr
> 
> Some shots from a small shoot with an Aston & a Noble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of my dads cars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RS by Murray 1986, on Flickr
> 
> A 996 Turbo shoot from a while back.
> 
> IMG_6160_B by Murray 1986, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_6124_B by Murray 1986, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_6164 by Murray 1986, on Flickr


Nice shots :thumb: are you local? That looks like Stonehaven harbour in a couple of pics?


----------



## Colin_Clean

Thanks. I am indeed local. I stay in Stonehaven


----------



## Jammy J

I stay in Stonehaven too :wave:


----------



## robz

Some very nice photo's there guys, particularly like the matt focus!


----------



## MARKETMAN

Not Mine... But one from Ford Fair at Silverstone 2011


----------



## Colin_Clean

robz said:


> Some very nice photo's there guys, particularly like the matt focus!


Thanks. It's a proper RS500 too. Not just a normal RS with a wrap.
Some more pics of it here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=187697


----------



## aimyv6

How do you clean a Matt car?


----------



## Derekh929

MARKETMAN said:


> Not Mine... But one from Ford Fair at Silverstone 2011


Mexico looks stunning thanks for posting the pic


----------



## Colin_Clean

aimyv6 said:


> How do you clean a Matt car?


Very carefully lol.


----------



## Derekh929

Keep them coming guy's and girl's


----------



## mtxfiesta

one of mine from a few years ago not my car but my pic


IMG_58911 by M W images, on Flickr


----------



## Clio Art

Love this car and finally got to shoot it at Trax:


Fredrick Aasbø GT86, Speedhunters Stand, Trax 2012 by AdrianFRST, on Flickr


Fredrick Aasbø GT86 Drift by AdrianFRST, on Flickr


----------



## Derekh929

mtxfiesta said:


> one of mine from a few years ago not my car but my pic
> 
> 
> IMG_58911 by M W images, on Flickr


that looks fantastic , spray booth excellent idea thanks


----------



## Derekh929

Clio Art said:


> Love this car and finally got to shoot it at Trax:
> 
> 
> Fredrick Aasbø GT86, Speedhunters Stand, Trax 2012 by AdrianFRST, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Fredrick Aasbø GT86 Drift by AdrianFRST, on Flickr


Thanks that motor looks fantastic and drift shot great


----------



## coljshanks

Spotted in the car park at the golf club I work at!!!!!! 


IMGP5950 by Coljshanks, on Flickr


----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## Derekh929

coljshanks said:


> Spotted in the car park at the golf club I work at!!!!!!
> 
> 
> IMGP5950 by Coljshanks, on Flickr


458 in Red nothing more to say I want one please stunning


----------



## Derekh929

VW Golf-Fan said:


>


Looks very nice Golf Fan when did y get her


----------



## Paintmaster1982

my old golf gti. Best golf i ever owned.


----------



## WP-UK

A few of my Astra at different stages of it's life


----------



## wayne_w

A creative one from me..Kia Soul Quantum..


----------



## XxHarDinGxX

IMG_4404 by Joe_Harding, on Flickr


IMG_4385 by Joe_Harding, on Flickr


IMG_4185 by Joe_Harding, on Flickr


----------



## OILRS

A few of mine thanks for lookin :thumb:


----------



## mtxfiesta

another trio from me


IMG_3978 by M W images, on Flickr


IMG_7258 by M W images, on Flickr


IMG_7628 by M W images, on Flickr


----------



## Big D Cro

Yesterday's photoshoot...


----------



## CraigQQ

coljshanks said:


> Spotted in the car park at the golf club I work at!!!!!!
> 
> 
> IMGP5950 by Coljshanks, on Flickr


I'm impressed.....

not just the car, but the fact he could get golf clubs in..


----------



## Natalie




----------



## Derekh929

Thanks for some more fantastic shots keep them coming enjoying these


----------



## rob_vrs

Playing around at BTCC silverstone the other weekend seeing how altering shutter speed works. Heres my poor attempt haha.




























Heres my attempt to try get an image of the back wheel locked up while the front is still in motion, a shame my 55-250mm lens could not get me close enough.


----------



## jontymo

From a supercardriver meet a few weeks ago taken by Adam.










Jontymo


----------



## Derekh929

rob_vrs said:


> Playing around at BTCC silverstone the other weekend seeing how altering shutter speed works. Heres my poor attempt haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my attempt to try get an image of the back wheel locked up while the front is still in motion, a shame my 55-250mm lens could not get me close enough.


Thanks Rob had a good day at the btcc looks great


----------



## Derekh929

Keep them coming guys some great pic's and idea's thanks


----------



## mtxfiesta

a bit of self whoring


IMG_0926 by M W images, on Flickr


IMG_0947 by M W images, on Flickr


IMG_6613 by M W images, on Flickr


mtx jackhammer golf by M W images, on Flickr


----------



## Derekh929

mtxfiesta said:


> a bit of self whoring
> 
> 
> IMG_0926 by M W images, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_0947 by M W images, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_6613 by M W images, on Flickr
> 
> 
> mtx jackhammer golf by M W images, on Flickr


Excellent loving the GT and the others thanks


----------



## Smithey1981

My old v6 from 2006


----------



## DMS

Just reflections from me


----------



## Derekh929

Smithey1981 said:


> My old v6 from 2006


Thanks tidy v6 not many left sound good


----------



## Derekh929

DMS said:


> Just reflections from me


Thanks excellent clarity in those reflections well done


----------



## DMS

Another reflection. Ive not touched any colours in this. This is as the camera took the pic.


----------



## byrnes

A couple of 'special cars' at our workshop, only taken on my phone while working.



















A customer of ours recent acquisition, Nigel Mansell's '83 JPS lotus.









An XJ220 at the woodbridge jaguar speed trials, where we took our dyno.










Surtees TS11 which was involved in a workshop fire (not our workshop I might add)










Some pictures I was asked to take by a 'club' not my thing meeting in car parks etc but hey I didnt mind.


----------



## Derekh929

byrnes said:


> A couple of 'special cars' at our workshop, only taken on my phone while working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A customer of ours recent acquisition, Nigel Mansell's '83 JPS lotus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An XJ220 at the woodbridge jaguar speed trials, where we took our dyno.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surtees TS11 which was involved in a workshop fire (not our workshop I might add)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pictures I was asked to take by a 'club' not my thing meeting in car parks etc but hey I didnt mind.


Omg JPS loving it sure I have seen it at goodwood, as for car park I can see by the first two pics why you are starting to get into it great thanks:thumb:


----------



## mtxfiesta

IMG_8223 by M W images, on Flickr


IMG_8285 by M W images, on Flickr


----------



## Derekh929

mtxfiesta said:


> IMG_8223 by M W images, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_8285 by M W images, on Flickr


Loving the RS looks fantastic thanks for posting


----------



## Derekh929

Anymore guy's and Girl's loving these


----------



## mtxfiesta

zak's swift by M W images, on Flickr


----------



## paulmc08

This should fall into the category of "Special"

This 22B was previously owned by Nicky Grist,and a good friend of mine owned this for a few year's before selling it on


----------



## GrantB5

Couple I took last night of DMH-01 3 series


BMW 3 Series by GMediaUK, on Flickr


BMW 3 Series by GMediaUK, on Flickr

I need a lens hood to lol, all on a 500D with a standard 18-55mm kit lens


----------



## Derekh929

mtxfiesta said:


> zak's swift by M W images, on Flickr


That looks fantastic any tips


----------



## Derekh929

Grante36 said:


> Couple I took last night of DMH-01 3 series
> 
> 
> BMW 3 Series by GMediaUK, on Flickr
> 
> 
> BMW 3 Series by GMediaUK, on Flickr
> 
> I need a lens hood to lol, all on a 500D with a standard 18-55mm kit lens


Loving that second shot thanks for posting looks great


----------



## Derekh929

paulmc08 said:


> This should fall into the category of "Special"
> 
> This 22B was previously owned by Nicky Grist,and a good friend of mine owned this for a few year's before selling it on


Rare beast thanks for posting


----------



## mtxfiesta

Derekh929 said:


> That looks fantastic any tips


long exposure lit with flash gun then a play in ps with most of the sliders to get the overall result

and heres another


IMG_6873 by M W images, on Flickr


----------



## Derekh929

mtxfiesta said:


> long exposure lit with flash gun then a play in ps with most of the sliders to get the overall result
> 
> and heres another
> 
> 
> IMG_6873 by M W images, on Flickr


Thanks for that very helpful


----------



## rob_vrs

Thought id add a few on from tonight. Composite a.k.a roy off here has helped me through and am slowly getting there just need a lot of practice as the lighting i was putting on the car are not amazing.

Here they are:


----------



## composite

Nice 1 Rob! No problem with the help,anytime,takes loads of practice your on the rite road


----------



## Derekh929

rob_vrs said:


> Thought id add a few on from tonight. Composite a.k.a roy off here has helped me through and am slowly getting there just need a lot of practice as the lighting i was putting on the car are not amazing.
> 
> Here they are:


Aye Aye very nice Rob liking 1&4 well done keep them coming guys & girls , thanks Derek


----------



## mtxfiesta

one from tonight

vanquish by M W images, on Flickr


----------



## Derekh929

mtxfiesta said:


> on from tonight
> 
> vanquish by M W images, on Flickr


Very very nice thanks for sharing:thumb:


----------



## Jammy J

^ Yes, really like that!


----------



## B17BLG

IMG_8614 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_8624 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_8595 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_8629 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


----------



## DamianBPhoto




----------



## Derekh929

DamianBPhoto said:


>


Very nice in deec thanks for sharing


----------



## DamianBPhoto




----------



## Derekh929

DamianBPhoto said:


>


Very nice as well , thanks Derek


----------



## DamianBPhoto

Thanks for the photo love


----------



## mtxfiesta

another of the aston


IMG_8603 by M W images, on Flickr


----------



## Derekh929

mtxfiesta said:


> another of the aston
> 
> 
> IMG_8603 by M W images, on Flickr


Keep them coming loving these:thumb:


----------



## DamianBPhoto




----------



## Derekh929

DamianBPhoto said:


>


Very very nice motor


----------



## DamianBPhoto

Something a bit different. Merak interior


----------



## cossierick

rick


----------



## cossierick




----------



## Derekh929

DamianBPhoto said:


> Something a bit different. Merak interior


Very different and loving it :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

cossierick said:


> rick


Very Nice Rick thanks for sharing


----------



## DamianBPhoto

My first book feature. Still my most favourite shot.


----------



## Derekh929

DamianBPhoto said:


> My first book feature. Still my most favourite shot.


I can see why classic shot very very nice what marina is that at?


----------



## Derekh929

cossierick said:


>


Loving that as well , thanks


----------



## DamianBPhoto

Derekh929 said:


> I can see why classic shot very very nice what marina is that at?


Its a marina here in Dorset


----------



## Derekh929

DamianBPhoto said:


> Its a marina here in Dorset


It's not weymouth that's what i thought


----------



## DamianBPhoto

Derekh929 said:


> It's not weymouth that's what i thought


More east. Have to keep certain things to your chest. Don't want anyone replicating one of my most important photos haha.


----------



## Derekh929

DamianBPhoto said:


> More east. Have to keep certain things to your chest. Don't want anyone replicating one of my most important photos haha.


Your secret is safe with Me i used to be in lots of ports don there when on a Scottich Trawler many moons ago


----------



## DamianBPhoto

Super old photo I took back in 2009? sunbeam tiger. Incredible car for what it is!


----------



## Derekh929

DamianBPhoto said:


> Super old photo I took back in 2009? sunbeam tiger. Incredible car for what it is!


That's one i will have to look up the Tiger never come across must be ultra rare know?


----------



## DamianBPhoto

Derekh929 said:


> That's one i will have to look up the Tiger never come across must be ultra rare know?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunbeam_Tiger


----------



## Derekh929

Anymore treats today Damian ,thanks Derek


----------



## R7KY D

Couple of my fav's , Taken over Thorndon Park , Love the reflections from the trees

Sadly no longer have the car










And the camera on the ground angle


----------



## Derekh929

R7KY D said:


> Couple of my fav's , Taken over Thorndon Park , Love the reflections from the trees
> 
> Sadly no longer have the car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the camera on the ground angle


Loving the second shot and must have been painfully to let it go


----------



## mtxfiesta

another 2 from the archives


IMG_7715 by M W images, on Flickr


IMG_0326 by M W images, on Flickr


----------



## Derekh929

mtxfiesta said:


> another 2 from the archives
> 
> 
> IMG_7715 by M W images, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_0326 by M W images, on Flickr


Very very nice loving the Terry Grant pic thanks Derek


----------



## DamianBPhoto

Since you asked . Have this as a christmas treat. I am not a bike man, but soon enough went out of the window.


----------



## DamianBPhoto

Since the last one was against topic, I will give you another dirty one to make it up.


----------



## Derekh929

DamianBPhoto said:


> Since you asked . Have this as a christmas treat. I am not a bike man, but soon enough went out of the window.


I was not a bike man but a'm know great Christmas card for petrol heads pals excellent perks of the job:thumb:


----------



## Top Car Detailing

*Audi A8 Detail*

Here is a couple of pictures of the Audi A8 paint correction Detail that I did for one of my customers cheers.


----------



## DamianBPhoto

Origins:- Where it all started. 









__
https://flic.kr/p/3968049421


----------



## DamianBPhoto

What car is this from?... without looking at the link.









__
https://flic.kr/p/5613969977


----------



## DD1




----------



## Derekh929

DamianBPhoto said:


> What car is this from?... without looking at the link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5613969977


Lamborghini or lotus


----------



## Derekh929

DD1 said:


>


Very nice indeed thanks for posting


----------



## DamianBPhoto

Derekh929 said:


> Lamborghini or lotus


One of my more "over worked" images. I've always wanted to re shoot this!










__
https://flic.kr/p/5614550950


----------



## Derekh929

DamianBPhoto said:


> One of my more "over worked" images. I've always wanted to re shoot this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5614550950


When you mean over worked do you mean bring it back to basics ? One fantastic car love the inside shot


----------



## DamianBPhoto

Derekh929 said:


> When you mean over worked do you mean bring it back to basics ? One fantastic car love the inside shot


Too much photoshop personally. Unfortunately the location proved difficult to make the car look good. Amazing car. One of my favourite cars to date. I was disappointed by the Diablo, but the countach was exactly how the posters made it.


----------



## Derekh929

DamianBPhoto said:


> Too much photoshop personally. Unfortunately the location proved difficult to make the car look good. Amazing car. One of my favourite cars to date. I was disappointed by the Diablo, but the countach was exactly how the posters made it.


Have to say was lucky enough to be a preview of the new Aventador I think this will be the new Lamborghini poster car I could not stop looking at detail of the car


----------



## DamianBPhoto

Derekh929 said:


> Have to say was lucky enough to be a preview of the new Aventador I think this will be the new Lamborghini poster car I could not stop looking at detail of the car


Hopefully be on that one next year


----------



## Derekh929

DamianBPhoto said:


> Hopefully be on that one next year


Make sure it's orange , look forward to that nice rear shot please:spam:


----------



## DamianBPhoto

Derekh929 said:


> Make sure it's orange , look forward to that nice rear shot please:spam:


I don't get to choose what colour they paint there car haha! But if I could... it would be orange!


----------



## DamianBPhoto

A really old photo of mine! Back with my old Fuji Hybrid! Shame she is gone now. Off to the great parking lot in the sky :'(










__
https://flic.kr/p/4438050549


----------



## Derekh929

DamianBPhoto said:


> I don't get to choose what colour they paint there car haha! But if I could... it would be orange!


Have you shot the new mclaren very nice in white or my favourite at present 458 itila


----------



## Buckweed

My car above and a friends below.


----------



## mtxfiesta

another 2 of another mclaren


mclaren mp4-12c by M W images, on Flickr


mclaren mp4-12c by M W images, on Flickr


----------



## Derekh929

mtxfiesta said:


> another 2 of another mclaren
> 
> 
> mclaren mp4-12c by M W images, on Flickr
> 
> 
> mclaren mp4-12c by M W images, on Flickr


Thanks looks great:thumb:


----------



## fabiano




----------



## Derekh929

fabiano said:


>


Very nice thanks


----------



## martyp

My previous ride, Jeep @ Crail Raceway, ran 15.6 sec (sorely missed, but she was becoming an obsession )










Different way to show off the airbrushed engine bay (no Photoshop, 10 stop ND filter was used)










My CLK at Claonaig


----------



## Derekh929

martyp said:


> My previous ride, Jeep @ Crail Raceway, ran 15.6 sec (sorely missed, but she was becoming an obsession )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different way to show off the airbrushed engine bay (no Photoshop, 10 stop ND filter was used)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My CLK at Claonaig


 Liking the first 2 thanks


----------



## Derekh929

nick3814 said:


> Feck me that's bloody lush.....


Yip white is the colour for this baby:thumb:


----------



## DamianBPhoto

Brothers, couldn't share so he got one in silver, with more add-ons 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151341657330903.516875.143825775902&type=3


----------



## DamianBPhoto

Back to some more professional photography...
Maserati Khamsin - Rear shot: Complete glass rear panel!









http://www.flickr.com/photos/damianbphoto/sets/72157631959971236/


----------



## DamianBPhoto

I hate FB's compression of images! 









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0151321353215903_641781360_n.jpg&size=800,531


----------



## Derekh929

DamianBPhoto said:


> I hate FB's compression of images!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0151321353215903_641781360_n.jpg&size=800,531


Simply stunning thank you brilliant


----------



## mtxfiesta

quick getaway by M W images, on Flickr


----------



## Derekh929

mtxfiesta said:


> quick getaway by M W images, on Flickr


Very nice as well thanks


----------



## DamianBPhoto

http://www.flickr.com/photos/damianbphoto/sets/72157629285626056/


----------



## Derekh929

DamianBPhoto said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/damianbphoto/sets/72157629285626056/


Stunning


----------



## Jiffy

My best moving car shot:


----------



## Richiesips




----------



## Top Car Detailing

My FRP after using one of my secret formulas leaving a Glass Finish.


----------



## DamianBPhoto

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151321355065903


----------



## Derekh929

Jiffy said:


> My best moving car shot:


Nice thanks for sharing


----------



## Derekh929

Richiesips said:


>


Very nice thanks for sharing:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

The Magician said:


> My FRP after using one of my secret formulas leaving a Glass Finish.


Very nice thanks as you say glass finish looks great


----------



## cossierick

Richiesips said:


>


That looks stunning, what wax/ process is it wearing !!!!

Rick


----------



## rob_vrs

Took this earlier tonight experimenting with my sweeping dials


----------



## Derekh929

rob_vrs said:


> Took this earlier tonight experimenting with my sweeping dials


Rob that looks great had you it gorilla pod to steering wheel with long exposure


----------



## rob_vrs

Derekh929 said:


> Rob that looks great had you it gorilla pod to steering wheel with long exposure


One leg of tripod out of the car, other 2 inside, with 8 second shutter, 800 ISO and manual focus. Was very fiddly but been wanting to do it for ages, well worth it for first time effort


----------



## Richiesips

cossierick said:


> That looks stunning, what wax/ process is it wearing !!!!
> 
> Rick


Rick thanks for your comments.

It was initially wearing 3 coats of Zaino ZFX'd Z2 with Z6 between, then before the photo was taken I topped it up with Zaino ZCS with Z6.


----------



## DamianBPhoto

http://www.flickr.com/photos/damianbphoto/sets/72157623956645112/with/4563419000/


----------



## Derekh929

DamianBPhoto said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/damianbphoto/sets/72157623956645112/with/4563419000/


Loving that looks fantastic thanks Derek. What technique used on that


----------



## DamianBPhoto

Derekh929 said:


> Loving that looks fantastic thanks Derek. What technique used on that


All-in-one long exposure.

Believe I held it for 1 minute? It was a stick with LEDs on it used to do the trails and a speed light to fill in the other bits.


----------



## Samh92

Grante36 said:


> Couple I took last night of DMH-01 3 series
> 
> 
> BMW 3 Series by GMediaUK, on Flickr
> 
> 
> BMW 3 Series by GMediaUK, on Flickr
> 
> I need a lens hood to lol, all on a 500D with a standard 18-55mm kit lens


I know this place


----------



## Samh92

Not my picture but my friends old RS.

Sorry if I'm not aloud to post but I just love this shot


----------



## Derekh929

Samh92 said:


> Not my picture but my friends old RS.
> 
> Sorry if I'm not aloud to post but I just love this shot


Looks great thanks for posting very nice in deed :thumb:


----------



## paris

First picture of the new car...


----------



## Derekh929

paris said:


> First picture of the new car...


Very Nice , Stirling or Edinburgh Castle?


----------



## DamianBPhoto

Metro 6R4 in action 








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151420854395903


----------



## DamianBPhoto

New 85mm lens in action.


----------



## mtxfiesta

IMG_8466 by M W images, on Flickr


quick getaway by M W images, on Flickr


----------



## Rew

Just a few over done HDR's after having a mess with my Dads old canon.  My old Yamaha and some beattle I snapped at a show.


----------



## B17BLG

IMG_8676 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_8682-Recovered by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_8706 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_8721 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


----------



## Derekh929

Rew said:


> Just a few over done HDR's after having a mess with my Dads old canon.  My old Yamaha and some beattle I snapped at a show.


Loving second shot fantastic


----------



## Derekh929

DamianBPhoto said:


> Metro 6R4 in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151420854395903


Aye I love 1:43 scale models 6R4 yum


----------



## Derekh929

mtxfiesta said:


> IMG_8466 by M W images, on Flickr
> 
> 
> quick getaway by M W images, on Flickr


Liking the first shot thanks for sharing


----------



## buckas

simple pics - coming back to the car after a sunset shoot on the coast, sky was still nice



















perspective compressed using long focal length - (5d3 & 300mm 2.8)

drew


----------



## Derekh929

buckas said:


> simple pics - coming back to the car after a sunset shoot on the coast, sky was still nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perspective compressed using long focal length - (5d3 & 300mm 2.8)
> 
> drew


Drew liking the last one nice, thanks derek


----------



## buckas

Thanks matey, looks better than my old Audi imo. Loving the Sri x-pack


----------



## Benji471

scratcher said:


> DSC05938 by $cratcher, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC05966 by $cratcher, on Flickr
> 
> 
> wide by $cratcher, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like looking at cars  haha.


What is the 5th car down, blue one with chrome/polished wheels. I know it looks to have had a lot smoothing out in the front end but look great.


----------



## Jim_964

Benji471 said:


> What is the 5th car down, blue one with chrome/polished wheels. I know it looks to have had a lot smoothing out in the front end but look great.


Looks like an old Saab, a 96 I think.


----------



## ChrisST

It's a VW Fastback :thumb:


----------



## Jim_964

ChrisST said:


> It's a VW Fastback :thumb:


Good spot.


----------



## Benji471

ChrisST said:


> It's a VW Fastback :thumb:


Brilliant Thanks!


----------



## Derekh929

buckas said:


> Thanks matey, looks better than my old Audi imo. Loving the Sri x-pack


Have to say wheels look nice like the VXR ones:thumb:


----------



## CGRD

My 335d ... I'm no pro but consider these a bit arty


----------



## MattDuffy88




----------



## buckas

Derekh929 said:


> Have to say wheels look nice like the VXR ones:thumb:


Cheers yeh think you're right - they are 18s


----------



## happypostie

this is my car all prepped for the show at trax last year


----------



## Jim_964

LukeWS said:


> My boc at the peak district after finding the fun little tunnel behind it


I've seen pics of that tunnel before but never known where abouts in the peaks it is. Would be grateful if you could let me know!


----------



## Derekh929

CGRD said:


> My 335d ... I'm no pro but consider these a bit arty


Nice like the last two, thanks


----------



## GrantB5

Samh92 said:


> Not my picture but my friends old RS.
> 
> Sorry if I'm not aloud to post but I just love this shot


You mean jamie ha i know him aint seen him in a couple years now though!


----------



## mart.

one from today


----------



## james vti-s




----------



## Derekh929

mart. said:


> one from today


Very nice thanks


----------



## Derekh929

james vti-s said:


>


Loving that thanks


----------



## Jim_964

Couple of mine plus a few taken on a visit to Graypaul Ferrari.


----------



## Derekh929

Jim_964 said:


> Couple of mine plus a few taken on a visit to Graypaul Ferrari.


Looking good grayspaul Ferrari her I come stunning Enzo


----------



## Jim_964

Derekh929 said:


> Looking good grayspaul Ferrari her I come stunning Enzo


It really is a great place to go and do some drooling! I won't hog the thread with the dozens of photos I have from the place (I can always upload them somewhere and post a link if people would like) but here are a few more. :wave:


----------



## lim3

here mine. its a good reflection to me :thumb:


----------



## lim3




----------



## pooma

Bloody photobucket, no swirls now for the numberplates.

Anyway, got some cheap grad filters off ebay, seem ok and the holder will come in handy when I go for upraded filters if I get into some landscape stuff.


----------



## redmen78

Couple of my A3 love the orange flip on the roof !!!


----------



## mikeydee

Jim_964 said:


> Couple of mine plus a few taken on a visit to Graypaul Ferrari.


Wow. just Wow


----------



## Jim_964

I love the Enzo in that colour, much better than the standard Rosso red.


----------



## Derekh929

Jim_964 said:


> It really is a great place to go and do some drooling! I won't hog the thread with the dozens of photos I have from the place (I can always upload them somewhere and post a link if people would like) but here are a few more. :wave:


Where is that branch Jim well impressed


----------



## Derekh929

lim3 said:


>


Stunning colour thanks for the pics motor looks grewat


----------



## Derekh929

pooma said:


> Bloody photobucket, no swirls now for the numberplates.
> 
> Anyway, got some cheap grad filters off ebay, seem ok and the holder will come in handy when I go for upraded filters if I get into some landscape stuff.


Very nice moody shot thanks


----------



## UBRWGN

No reflections but.....










:wave:


----------



## Derekh929

UBRWGN said:


> No reflections but.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:


Very different and looks cool thanks


----------



## DamianBPhoto

lim3 said:


>


Finally, an American who doesn't believe in chrome. Love it! wish I could be back in Florida driving one of these again!


----------



## WashMitt

UBRWGN said:


> No reflections but.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:


This is a great pic, never knew dirty could look so good


----------



## mtxfiesta

the one and only veyron by M W images, on Flickr


----------



## Jim_964

mtxfiesta said:


> the one and only veyron by M W images, on Flickr


Nice shot. Really like them in white.


----------



## ianoasis

*my S2 Rs turbo*

unfortunately my pride and joy got smashed up the rear end by a D**KHEAD in a van and wrote it off last august  but just thought i would show ya some pics of her anyway.ian.


----------



## Derekh929

mtxfiesta said:


> the one and only veyron by M W images, on Flickr


Know we're upping the car league :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

ianoasis said:


> unfortunately my pride and joy got smashed up the rear end by a D**KHEAD in a van and wrote it off last august  but just thought i would show ya some pics of her anyway.ian.


Stunning RS Turbo never seen one that colour sorry it got written off


----------



## Vincent007

hmmm really nice photos.... I love the car photos with speciall effects. I guess you guys have good skills of photography as you share these photos.. here are some professional photography.. You can see the difference if you visit the whole thread.


----------



## Derekh929

Vincent007 said:


> hmmm really nice photos.... I love the car photos with speciall effects. I guess you guys have good skills of photography as you share these photos.. here are some professional photography.. You can see the difference if you visit the whole thread.


Have to say loving this pics is this thread keep them coming


----------



## nick1275

amg badge by Nick1380gt, on Flickr


IMG_8747 by Nick1380gt, on Flickr


IMG_5847 by Nick1380gt, on Flickr


IMG_5842 by Nick1380gt, on Flickr


team felbermayr porsche rsr by Nick1380gt, on Flickr


----------



## MA3RC




----------



## Derekh929

nick1275 said:


> amg badge by Nick1380gt, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_8747 by Nick1380gt, on Flickr
> Loving the second one and the others thanks
> 
> IMG_5847 by Nick1380gt, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_5842 by Nick1380gt, on Flickr
> 
> 
> team felbermayr porsche rsr by Nick1380gt, on Flickr


Loving the second one and the others thanks


----------



## AshD




----------



## Derekh929

AshD said:


>


Very nice thanks


----------



## MA3RC

That front bumper looks like a snow plough!


----------



## Derekh929

S1600Marc said:


> That front bumper looks like a snow plough!


Aye but you will only be seeing the rear:lol:


----------



## paris




----------



## Jim_964

Derekh929 said:


> Where is that branch Jim well impressed


It's Graypaul in Nottingham.


----------



## Woodye46

ianoasis said:


> unfortunately my pride and joy got smashed up the rear end by a D**KHEAD in a van and wrote it off last august  but just thought i would show ya some pics of her anyway.ian.


nice motor mate when you coming to the triangle?


----------



## mtxfiesta

one from last night

chris's st by M W images, on Flickr


----------



## Derekh929

mtxfiesta said:


> one from last night
> 
> chris's st by M W images, on Flickr


Thanks nice location


----------



## lawrenceSA

I have only very recently tried my hand at photography and am still very much a noob. These were taken of a Java Black Subaru WRX I detailed last weekend.... using an old Canon 400D with the std kit lens (18-55mm).

I simply love this car:argie:


----------



## Derekh929

lawrenceSA said:


> I have only very recently tried my hand at photography and am still very much a noob. These were taken of a Java Black Subaru WRX I detailed last weekend.... using an old Canon 400D with the std kit lens (18-55mm).
> 
> I simply love this car:argie:


Very nice thanks


----------



## Buckweed

Mine close up.


----------



## Derekh929

Buckweed said:


> Mine close up.


Very nice finish


----------



## mtxfiesta

one of my wee cuz car from last night


Stefanie's corsa by M W images, on Flickr


----------



## STEALTH K3




----------



## Jonniebrads

*#114 limited edition wc50*


----------



## iain geddes

My old E46


----------



## iain geddes

Classic Impreza


----------



## Derekh929

iain geddes said:


> My old E46


Love that thanks for the pic


----------



## B2ONGO

Excuse the dirt :detailer:


Loch Ness by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## Derekh929

B2ONGO said:


> Excuse the dirt :detailer:
> 
> 
> Loch Ness by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


Stunning sun set :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

bit of luxury for you Derrick


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


> bit of luxury for you Derrick


Very aggressive motor scare you if you saw that coming behind you looks very nice though


----------



## CraigQQ

one of my favourite recent pics..


----------



## CraigQQ

That Jaguar is blooming huge as well.. 17 odd foot long! feels like driving a boat inside it! and every little luxury going :argie:


----------



## JamesCotton




----------



## nick_mcuk

Took this at the weekend then tweaked in Photoshop CS5 Camera Raw


----------



## TubbyTwo

That's gorgeous Nick!!


----------



## conner

Not the greatest 205 Pic but had to add one to the list with nick!


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


> one of my favourite recent pics..


Like that old school pic nice:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

JamesCotton said:


>


Very nice James


----------



## Derekh929

nick_mcuk said:


> Took this at the weekend then tweaked in Photoshop CS5 Camera Raw


Nick seen this in your thread and loved it stunning classic , thanks for posting:thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk

No worries...really getting back into my photography and have got a days tuition booked with the guy who did our wedding photos he is a petrol head too and he wants to do some photography with cars so we did a deal he can use my car and he will give me a days tuition in return


----------



## Derekh929

nick_mcuk said:


> No worries...really getting back into my photography and have got a days tuition booked with the guy who did our wedding photos he is a petrol head too and he wants to do some photography with cars so we did a deal he can use my car and he will give me a days tuition in return


That's sound great post up the results and let me know how you get on, thanks Derek


----------



## nick_mcuk

Derekh929 said:


> That's sound great post up the results and let me know how you get on, thanks Derek


Oh I surely will Derek, not till April time but that will soon fly round!


----------



## mtxfiesta

one from last week


bagged vxr by Martin woods images, on Flickr


----------



## nick_mcuk

How did you do the light painting on the above picture?


----------



## chunkytfg

Not really got any special car pics tbh but I do have some special Bike pics.










NOt really about the bike this one


----------



## JamesCotton

nick_mcuk said:


> How did you do the light painting on the above picture?


A long exposure I would think


----------



## bildo




----------



## mtxfiesta

nick_mcuk said:


> How did you do the light painting on the above picture?


large led torch inside a softbox


----------



## nick_mcuk

Ahhh so you edited it up in Photoshop...nice one looks awesome.


----------



## Jim_964

Couple I took a couple of weeks back after testing a new blend for ********** Wax.


----------



## Derekh929

bildo said:


>


Thanks for posting


----------



## nick3814

Jim_964 said:


> Couple I took a couple of weeks back after testing a new blend for ********** Wax.


Bloody gorgeous! I take it from your forum name you've had Porsches??


----------



## Jim_964

nick3814 said:


> Bloody gorgeous! I take it from your forum name you've had Porsches??


Yep, a 964 C2 widebody then a 964 C4 widebody. There's a thread covering some of the work I did on the C4 here if you're interested.


----------



## nick3814

Jim_964 said:


> Yep, a 964 C2 widebody then a 964 C4 widebody. There's a thread covering some of the work I did on the C4 here if you're interested.


Thanks Jim will have a look. Love Porsches, had a 911sc for 5yrs.


----------



## hoikey

Sorry for so many.


----------



## hoikey




----------



## woodybeefcake

Apologies for being taken and edited with an iPhone..


----------



## Derekh929

woodybeefcake said:


> Apologies for being taken and edited with an iPhone..


No need to apologise nice pic of nice motor thanks for posting:thumb:


----------



## BRUNBERG

Derekh929 said:


> Looking for Pro pic's to keen ametuer to people like myself that if you take plenty pic's you will get a good one.
> Also looking for unusual locations , to different approaches and angel's to taking pic's of car, nice reflections would be good and would give me inspiration to get back into photography again when i take the plunge for new camera.
> My son has just got powerful new laptop and away to add Sony's new Video editing suite ultimate 12 as per pcpro as son takes a lot of video's and edits them on imac, also away to get him photo shop , and he wants to learn about the programs and take video's of my cars with our suction mount and plan to get a gopro as well, thanks Derek


----------



## Derekh929

BRUNBERG said:


>


Very nice thanks for posting :thumb:


----------



## mtxfiesta

a few recents from me


claires rs by Martin woods images, on Flickr


IMG_0405 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


IMG_0390 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


c4rbd by Martin woods images, on Flickr

and the rest from ultimate dubs here
http://www.flickr.com/photos/martinwoods/sets/72157632971307846/


----------



## Colin_Clean

I had a shoot with my mates GTi last night...

1

IMG_0056 by Murray 1986, on Flickr

2

IMG_0074 by Murray 1986, on Flickr

3

IMG_0002 by Murray 1986, on Flickr

4

IMG_0008 by Murray 1986, on Flickr

5

IMG_0013 by Murray 1986, on Flickr

6

IMG_0053 by Murray 1986, on Flickr

7

IMG_0059 by Murray 1986, on Flickr

8

IMG_0066 by Murray 1986, on Flickr

9

IMG_0075 by Murray 1986, on Flickr

10

IMG_0076 by Murray 1986, on Flickr


----------



## mdswente




----------



## nick1275

zonda badge by Nick1380gt, on Flickr


zonda by Nick1380gt, on Flickr




aventador track by Nick1380gt, on [email protected]/8601617088/]zonda mirror[/url] by Nick1380gt, on Flickr


----------



## Derekh929

mtxfiesta said:


> a few recents from me
> 
> 
> claires rs by Martin woods images, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_0405 by Martin woods images, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_0390 by Martin woods images, on Flickr
> 
> 
> c4rbd by Martin woods images, on Flickr
> 
> and the rest from ultimate dubs here
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/martinwoods/sets/72157632971307846/


Very nice thanks for posting


----------



## Derekh929

Loving these anymore? thanks Derek


----------



## j4m1e

Rew said:


> Just a few over done HDR's after having a mess with my Dads old canon.  My old Yamaha and some beattle I snapped at a show.


Absolutely love the r6! Stunning


----------



## B2ONGO

Excuse the dirty car - 200 miles on Scottish back roads can take its toll.

Some photoshoppery on the suspension coz I'm bored )


Dirty Car by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## Derekh929

B2ONGO said:


> Excuse the dirty car - 200 miles on Scottish back roads can take its toll.
> 
> Some photoshoppery on the suspension coz I'm bored )
> 
> 
> Dirty Car by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


Where all did you go very nice , what spot you at, thanks for posting


----------



## B2ONGO

This is the beach at Stoer Bay on the North West Coast. Stayed in a cottage for week - no hose or buckets :wall:


----------



## Colin_Clean

First shots with my new rig...


----------



## Derekh929

Thanks for that love them


----------



## Colin_Clean

There will be lots more to come. I've got a few cars lined up for shoots


----------



## Derekh929

Colin_Clean said:


> There will be lots more to come. I've got a few cars lined up for shoots


Can't wait Colin, that pic looks like Aberdeenshire coast line , where you based as having a meet possibly shortly


----------



## Colin_Clean

Derekh929 said:


> Can't wait Colin, that pic looks like Aberdeenshire coast line , where you based as having a meet possibly shortly


My name is actually Murray. I'm Clark's (from Polished Bliss) brother.
I made this stupid username quickly back when I was a lurker. Now I can't seem to get it changed. No moderators will respond to me. And I can't make a new account because I only have the one email address :wall:
You've got a good eye. They were taken in Stonehaven.


----------



## Derekh929

Colin_Clean said:


> My name is actually Murray. I'm Clark's (from Polished Bliss) brother.
> I made this stupid username quickly back when I was a lurker. Now I can't seem to get it changed. No moderators will respond to me. And I can't make a new account because I only have the one email address :wall:
> You've got a good eye. They were taken in Stonehaven.


Just hope he does not see this pic with non clean car:lol: you will be in trouble, 2nd shot is that on the road out up the hill out of stoney before you join the main road. So has Brother got some nice cars lined up for you to shoot yet?
Just love these type of shots, if you are looking to experiment i have a new beemer coming Estirol Blue II


----------



## Colin_Clean

Derekh929 said:


> Just hope he does not see this pic with non clean car:lol: you will be in trouble, 2nd shot is that on the road out up the hill out of stoney before you join the main road. So has Brother got some nice cars lined up for you to shoot yet?
> Just love these type of shots, if you are looking to experiment i have a new beemer coming Estirol Blue II


He knows this is the workhorse of the family. It does clean up well, but that's not a common sight lol.
It's the road which is now closed but leads towards Dunottar Castle and then onto the Bervie Road (A92).

I make my own contacts for photography jobs 
I've got a 360 Spider, Vanquish S, DB6 Volante, Noble M400, TVR Sagaris and a 1972 911 RSR (rep) lined up for shoots


----------



## Derekh929

Colin_Clean said:


> He knows this is the workhorse of the family. It does clean up well, but that's not a common sight lol.
> It's the road which is now closed but leads towards Dunottar Castle and then onto the Bervie Road (A92).
> 
> I make my own contacts for photography jobs
> I've got a 360 Spider, Vanquish S, DB6 Volante, Noble M400, TVR Sagaris and a 1972 911 RSR (rep) lined up for shoots


Sounds fantastic look forward to seeing the results, I know the road you mean I passed through few weeks back just in past on way south needed a fish supper.

That's a cracking line up good luck with them


----------



## Colin_Clean

Thanks 

Here's another practice shot I took outside my house tonight...


IMG_0009 by Murray 1986, on Flickr


----------



## Derekh929

Colin_Clean said:


> Thanks
> 
> Here's another practice shot I took outside my house tonight...
> 
> 
> IMG_0009 by Murray 1986, on Flickr


Looks fantastic well impressed, what sort of speed and shutter time did you use


----------



## LukeWS




----------



## Colin_Clean

Derekh929 said:


> Looks fantastic well impressed, what sort of speed and shutter time did you use


That was 1.3 seconds.


----------



## Derekh929

Colin_Clean said:


> That was 1.3 seconds.


Wow , I can't wait to get a new camera been holding off for new canon eos70d or 7d II but canon playing games with loyal customers may look at Nikon 7100' did I just say that


----------



## Colin_Clean

I'm glad they've been holding off with the release of the 7DII as I bought a 7D then not long after all those rumours started haha.


----------



## Derekh929

Colin_Clean said:


> I'm glad they've been holding off with the release of the 7DII as I bought a 7D then not long after all those rumours started haha.


Aye it's a bit like apple with ipad 4 , annoying I just got a 3 then 3 weeks later, I'm desperate to get one for Goodwood fos in July


----------



## Colin_Clean

I'd love to go to the FOS again. 2003 was the last time I went. I had a Fuji Finepix A204 2.0 mega pixel camera with me. I remember thinking that was an awesome camera - haha


----------



## Derekh929

Colin_Clean said:


> I'd love to go to the FOS again. 2003 was the last time I went. I had a Fuji Finepix A204 2.0 mega pixel camera with me. I remember thinking that was an awesome camera - haha


This year will be my 6th year in a Row for me and son, two years ago on moving motor show Thursday got up the hill on test drive C63amg and got a video, last M5 got 110mph over finish fantastic experience , pushing BM for another test drive this year as just bought another Beemer


----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## JamesCotton

Derekh929 said:


> This year will be my 6th year in a Row for me and son, two years ago on moving motor show Thursday got up the hill on test drive C63amg and got a video, last M5 got 110mph over finish fantastic experience , pushing BM for another test drive this year as just bought another Beemer


Been basically every year of my life (even went to first ever one in my mums tummy


----------



## Derekh929

JamesCotton said:


> Been basically every year of my life (even went to first ever one in my mums tummy


Handy when its in your back garden , I sometimes 630 miles would not miss for anything


----------



## JamesCotton

Derekh929 said:


> Handy when its in your back garden , I sometimes 630 miles would not miss for anything


Yea I'm super lucky to live so close to it!!


----------



## CraigQQ

And I took one and played about it with a bit.


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


> And I took one and played about it with a bit.


Stunning Craig, i hope that is Finest on there:thumb:


----------



## pooma

The wifes new (to her) Fiesta, she loves it, and to be honest I quite like it too, nice little motor.


----------



## mtxfiesta

IMG_1391 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


----------



## Derekh929

mtxfiesta said:


> IMG_1391 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


Very nice thanks


----------



## CraigQQ

Derekh929 said:


> Stunning Craig, i hope that is Finest on there:thumb:


Ofcourse Derek, ofcourse!

Only the best mate..


----------



## Walshe_ian

First time clayed and a little quick detailer turned out well


----------



## Derekh929

Walshe_ian said:


> First time clayed and a little quick detailer turned out well


Welcome Ian very nice


----------



## Colin_Clean




----------



## CraigQQ




----------



## Wingnuts

mtxfiesta said:


> one from last week
> 
> 
> bagged vxr by Martin woods images, on Flickr


that is amazing what a picture i might make that my wallpaper if you dont mind


----------



## Derekh929

Colin_Clean said:


>


Murray very nice and different , thanks


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


>


Really like that Craig did you do a shot with full frontal of car to compare? :thumb: was it dark garage with camera flash or other light source, thanks Derek


----------



## Derekh929

Wingnuts said:


> that is amazing what a picture i might make that my wallpaper if you dont mind


Liking this a lot, thanks for posting


----------



## CraigQQ

Dark garage using LED lighting to just highlight the nose cone.

I was quite happy how even the lighting came out.


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


> Dark garage using LED lighting to just highlight the nose cone.
> 
> I was quite happy how even the lighting came out.


Thanks Craig , I thought you had very even lighting was it on a stand at side as no shadows etc very good


----------



## CraigQQ

Derekh929 said:


> Thanks Craig , I thought you had very even lighting was it on a stand at side as no shadows etc very good


Two stand LED's mate, one either side and filter paper over them to spread the light so it wasn't full on. as tall as stands would go and aimed down so it wouldn't light up much of the back ground. Then a reasonable shutter speed (forgot what it was tbh lol) to make the dark background even darker.

There was a few little areas around the car which needed touched out tbh.. (just where the light was catching the edge of the pressure washer ect.)


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


> Two stand LED's mate, one either side and filter paper over them to spread the light so it wasn't full on. as tall as stands would go and aimed down so it wouldn't light up much of the back ground. Then a reasonable shutter speed (forgot what it was tbh lol) to make the dark background even darker.
> 
> There was a few little areas around the car which needed touched out tbh.. (just where the light was catching the edge of the pressure washer ect.)


I can see you are really getting in to this so the next meet should be car photography as well


----------



## Dazzy130/VXR

I love me 130 :thumb:


----------



## Colin_Clean

Derekh929 said:


> I can see you are really getting in to this so the next meet should be car photography as well


I'll have to get myself to one of these meets...


----------



## mtxfiesta

bit of a pic dump but plenty of recent ones from me and plenty more on my flickr


week 28 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


IMG_1107 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


IMG_9486 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


IMG_9680 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


week 25 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


IMG_9009 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


Untitled by Martin woods images, on Flickr


IMG_8868 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


his and hers by Martin woods images, on Flickr


----------



## Derekh929

Colin_Clean said:


> I'll have to get myself to one of these meets...


I will give you a shout when we run the next one and you will be very welcome to come if your free, great turn out the last time


----------



## angel1449

cheeky reflection pic


----------



## Derekh929

Dazzy130/VXR said:


> I love me 130 :thumb:


Very nice motor , thanks for posting


----------



## SBM

Jim_964 said:


> Couple I took a couple of weeks back after testing a new blend for ********** Wax.


Awesome my all time fave car V8 R8 pheewww!:thumb:

cheers 
Ben


----------



## PAB

I quite like this one that I took the other day:


----------



## Colin_Clean

I just realised I forgot to post these.


IMG_0082-small by Murray 1986, on Flickr


IMG_0092-small by Murray 1986, on Flickr


IMG_0099-small by Murray 1986, on Flickr


IMG_0232-small by Murray 1986, on Flickr


----------



## dandam

Colin_Clean said:


>


Wow !!!


----------



## Derekh929

dandam said:


> Wow !!!


Need I say more stunning pic


----------



## Derekh929

Colin_Clean said:


> I just realised I forgot to post these.
> 
> 
> IMG_0082-small by Murray 1986, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_0092-small by Murray 1986, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_0099-small by Murray 1986, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_0232-small by Murray 1986, on Flickr


Stunning taking it to new level:doublesho


----------



## Colin_Clean

Thanks folks  I love my rig


----------



## Colin_Clean

My dirty Passat.


IMG_0331-small by Murray 1986, on Flickr


----------



## Derekh929

Colin_Clean said:


> My dirty Passat.
> 
> 
> IMG_0331-small by Murray 1986, on Flickr


Not looking to bad from what i see, what lighting did you use for that, like that effect as well, thanks for posting


----------



## buckas

Watch out on the processing fella, horrible halo fringing on the landscape/sky

Loving the rig pics


----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## EddieB

Couple of recent ones from me...


PT _ by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


PT9179 _ by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


PT _-5 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## JamesCotton

EddieB said:


> Couple of recent ones from me...
> 
> 
> PT _ by Ed Bookless, on Flickr
> 
> 
> PT9179 _ by Ed Bookless, on Flickr
> 
> 
> PT _-5 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


Lovely images :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

EddieB said:


> Couple of recent ones from me...
> 
> 
> PT _ by Ed Bookless, on Flickr
> 
> 
> PT9179 _ by Ed Bookless, on Flickr
> 
> 
> PT _-5 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


Very nice as always love that 1 and 2nd shot


----------



## Derekh929

Wow the standard of some of these on this thread are a credit to the diverse members we have on this site I'm sure some of the traders on here could use your skills on here to great effect for marketing, thanks to all that has posted and anymore would be good


----------



## mtxfiesta

some more from me 
IMG_9753 by Martin woods images, on Flickr 
IMG_9588_1 by Martin woods images, on Flickr 
IMG_9795 by Martin woods images, on Flickr 
IMG_9694 by Martin woods images, on 
week 30 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


----------



## Derekh929

mtxfiesta said:


> some more from me
> IMG_9753 by Martin woods images, on Flickr
> IMG_9588_1 by Martin woods images, on Flickr
> IMG_9795 by Martin woods images, on Flickr
> IMG_9694 by Martin woods images, on
> week 30 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


Thanks liking the last one a lot , very different :thumb:


----------



## aimyv6




----------



## Dan J

__
https://flic.kr/p/6084025572
 http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



__
https://flic.kr/p/6083486211
 http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


----------



## ImDesigner

Some of my current favorites;


599 XX PH Edit Brighter by >>>GARY, on Flickr


BentleY Continental GT3 by >>>GARY, on Flickr


Ferrari 250GT SWB by >>>GARY, on Flickr


360 CS by >>>GARY, on Flickr


----------



## composite




----------



## mtxfiesta

IMG_9771 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


week 31 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


----------



## Derekh929

mtxfiesta said:


> IMG_9771 by Martin woods images, on Flickr
> 
> 
> week 31 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


Loving the first image very nice


----------



## Derekh929

composite said:


>


Loving the 3 from bottom and bottom pic , thanks


----------



## CraigQQ




----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


>


Omg please tell me more I need more pics :doublesho


----------



## Dift

Derekh929 said:


> Omg please tell me more I need more pics :doublesho


No please dont... I can't afford to soil another set of undies!


----------



## Paintmaster1982

Derekh929 said:


> Omg please tell me more I need more pics :doublesho


It's a shocking car. Never liked them.


----------



## mtxfiesta

2 more from me

IMG_9872 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


IMG_9856 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


----------



## Derekh929

Dift said:


> No please dont... I can't afford to soil another set of undies!


:lol: and I thought it was just me


----------



## Derekh929

mtxfiesta said:


> 2 more from me
> 
> IMG_9872 by Martin woods images, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_9856 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


Keep them coming loving them:thumb: Thanks


----------



## evojkp

A few of my last ride.....Oh how I miss this go-kart 

Took these while out scouting for places to take some long exposure shots at night. Was only 'on location' for about 5 mins before the fuzz chased me down :wave:


Megane RS250 (dirty) by evojkp, on Flickr


Megane RS250 (dirty) by evojkp, on Flickr


Megane RS250 (dirty) by evojkp, on Flickr

durty 


Megane RS250 (dirty) by evojkp, on Flickr

Really need to get my finger out and get the new ride finished and pics taken. A sepang S4 :thumb:


----------



## Puukoer

My first HDR and first pic of my new ride aswell.


----------



## mtxfiesta

bit of a pic dump from me sorry

week 37 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


week 38 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


IMG_1012 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


week 39 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


IMG_9968 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


IMG_3586 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


IMG_3584 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


----------



## Patr1ck

Just some cars that I've detailed recently


----------



## gca3n




----------



## nick1275

quick one from last weekend


fezza brake by Nick1380gt, on Flickr


----------



## Derekh929

Guys thanks very much for posting your latest shots some great ones


----------



## browner01

CumbriaVAG by M-B Photography, on Flickr


----------



## browner01

VW Fest - Beetle by M-B Photography, on Flickr


----------



## browner01

All Types - Mk1 Golf by M-B Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mtxfiesta

week 43 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


IMG_3852 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


IMG_9953 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


IMG_3615 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


IMG_1154 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


----------



## Tisgreen

Some of my fav's










Taken with a potatoe..


----------



## mtxfiesta

a few recents from me 

IMG_5163 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


IMG_4277 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


IMG_4275 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


IMG_4315 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


week 50 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


----------



## GrantB5

Cracking images as always!


----------



## Derekh929

Grante36 said:


> Cracking images as always!


Have to fully agree with that thanks for posting guy well appreciated:thumb:


----------



## Big D Cro




----------



## Guest

Some cracking pics, really need to work om my photography skills. These aren't great but ok for me


----------



## S22TUW




----------



## hoodedreeper

Some fantastic photos in here! I'll leave a few of mine


----------



## Grant.

Just a few of my old fiesta:


----------



## pooma




----------



## Derekh929

Big D Cro said:


>


Loving this fisheye?


----------



## Derekh929

jay09 said:


> Some cracking pics, really need to work om my photography skills. These aren't great but ok for me


Dont worry the car will be stunning with any camera


----------



## Derekh929

Guys & Girls some stunning images again cant thank you all enough great


----------



## Derekh929

Pooma liking that pic:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Grant some great images as well


----------



## Derekh929

S22 TUW very nice


----------



## S22TUW

Derekh929 said:


> S22 TUW very nice


Thanks mate :thumb: she's just had 4 new alloys under warranty aswell


----------



## SBM

SBM said:


> Awesome my all time fave car V8 R8 pheewww!:thumb:
> 
> cheers
> Ben


Me tooo! and I'm Ben - bit scary that!!


----------



## Derekh929

S22TUW said:


> Thanks mate :thumb: she's just had 4 new alloys under warranty aswell


Nephew just bought Nurburgring VXR this week liked the run out on test drive even though old model, have to say i like the new one as well


----------



## MA3RC




----------



## Richiesips

2 of mine.


----------



## Derekh929

Thanks Richiesips nice motor


----------



## mtxfiesta

few new ones from me


IMG_5185 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


IMG_5415 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


IMG_5460 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


----------



## winrya

I don't have many great shots yet but here's one I quite like from it being detailed recently


----------



## Derekh929

MXFiesta fantastic as always , that second shot is so simple but very effective imho


----------



## Starbuck88

Not got many but these are my favourite:


----------



## pooma




----------



## isub

Favorite of mine


----------



## Derekh929

Liking that asonda


----------



## Derekh929

Poona loving the 2nd shot


----------



## Derekh929

isubaru said:


> Favorite of mine


What's not to like on that car:thumb:


----------



## New1

wow some great pics on this post...


----------



## Bkjames

A couple of pictures I took of my mates Ford Fiesta RS Turbo





Brian


----------



## Richiesips

Another of mine


----------



## Derekh929

New1 said:


> wow some great pics on this post...


Have to agree I'm well impressed with the pics to date :thumb:


----------



## Colin_Clean

I took a rig shot of my friends A4 Avant. I removed the rig and carried out the usual processing work.
Once that was done I took it one step further to create something totally different.


----------



## TaxTheRich

great pic^^^


----------



## Derekh929

Colin Clean:doublesho that last page had me looking and looking it just draws the eye in for all the detail from the crack in the windscreen to the tape , and numberplate, absolutely loved it:thumb:
So animation in movies your next step , something very very different and I love it.
Know set up a website and offer that as service:thumb:


----------



## SunnyBoi

One of these times when the background is just right  Straight out of the cam :thumb:


----------



## Chris_911

Colin_Clean said:


> I took a rig shot of my friends A4 Avant. I removed the rig and carried out the usual processing work.
> Once that was done I took it one step further to create something totally different.


Love it! :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Thanks Brian liking the RS Turbo


----------



## Derekh929

Sunnyboi thanks for your pic:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Richiesips very nice pic of your ST


----------



## Derekh929

Massive thanks to everyone that has posted , new camera has arrived so I will getting used to it then plan to take some inspiration from this thread to see what I can


----------



## mtxfiesta

one from last night


IMG_5576 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


----------



## Derekh929

mtxfiesta said:


> one from last night
> 
> 
> IMG_5576 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


What sort of lighting and flash do you use for your dark shots, that's so different the hazy look :thumb:


----------



## mtxfiesta

the car was light painted with a torch then a bit of ps magic


----------



## hoodedreeper

Tried light painting for the first time

Not much of an update. I've been playing around with painting with light,think these came out pretty well for a first attempt.


----------



## Derekh929

Hooded reeper very nice in deed , thanks


----------



## Wingnuts

Some of my old Saxo i had done so might be cheating as I didn't take them


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

Soooooo, the powers that be are put me with the art & design lot in September, taught through the medium of photography for the portfolio. Those of you that have seen one of my write ups will know that I just point and shoot, usually with my phone, so here's what happens when I take my time 











Sure I'll run a few more through as I get back into the groove with photoshop


----------



## mtxfiesta

IMG_5590 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


IMG_5697 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


IMG_5733 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


----------



## GrantB5

Can't wait to get out and take some rolling shots not had the chance yet!

Heres a couple recent shots from me..


IMG_1562 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


IMG_1570 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


IMG_1586 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


Photoshoot Meet - Ricks Ferrari F430 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


Photoshoot Meet - Dans TTS by GMDOnline, on Flickr


Photoshoot Meet - Ricks Ferrari F430 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


Photoshoot Meet - Dans TTS by GMDOnline, on Flickr


VW Polo - Stance Daily Meet by GMDOnline, on Flickr

Sorry I posted a few just can't remember last time i posted in here so thought I'd get a few up


----------



## SBM

Jim_964 said:


> Couple of mine plus a few taken on a visit to Graypaul Ferrari.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just adore the V8 R8 :argie::thumb:
> Cracking photo
> 
> Cheers
> Ben


----------



## SBM

Some shots of my TT Roadster on one of my night shoots...











Cheers Ben


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

Got a few more done of the Merc









And after...


----------



## Jonnybbad




----------



## GrantB5

Tried a bit of light painting on Saturday night, prefer it in pitch black situation had big flood lights here but still got some nice shots I think..


Audi TT Light Painting by GMDOnline, on Flickr

Audi TT Light Painting by GMDOnline, on Flickr

Audi TT Light Painting by GMDOnline, on Flickr

Audi TT Light Painting by GMDOnline, on Flickr

Audi TT Light Painting by GMDOnline, on Flickr

VW Polo 6R Light Painting by GMDOnline, on Flickr

VW Polo 6R Light Painting by GMDOnline, on Flickr

VW Polo 6R Light Painting by GMDOnline, on Flickr

VW Polo 6R Light Painting by GMDOnline, on Flickr

R32 Skyline Light Painting by GMDOnline, on Flickr

R32 Skyline Light Painting by GMDOnline, on Flickr

R32 Skyline Light Painting by GMDOnline, on Flickr


----------



## Jim_964

SBM said:


> Jim_964 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of mine plus a few taken on a visit to Graypaul Ferrari.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just adore the V8 R8 :argie::thumb:
> Cracking photo
> 
> Cheers
> Ben
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Sold it in back in September and really miss it, was an awesome car. :thumb:
Click to expand...


----------



## Derekh929

Thanks for all the recent pictures


----------



## zsdom

From a recent meet


ZSOC Meet Feb'14 078 by justdom1, on Flickr


ZSOC Meet Feb'14 065 by justdom1, on Flickr


ZSOC Meet Feb'14 084 by justdom1, on Flickr


----------



## Mr T

Any more shots of the black fiesta? Looks unreal.


----------



## Andrew Goacher

Mr T said:


> Any more shots of the black fiesta? Looks unreal.


+1 on this


----------



## foodstampz

fireblur by pkland517, on Flickr


puddles by pkland517, on Flickr


seasonsgreetings by pkland517, on Flickr


----------



## zsdom

Mr T said:


> Any more shots of the black fiesta? Looks unreal.





Andrew Goacher said:


> +1 on this



ZSOC Meet Feb'14 057 by justdom1, on Flickr


ZSOC Meet Feb'14 055 by justdom1, on Flickr


----------



## foodstampz

zsdom said:


> ZSOC Meet Feb'14 057 by justdom1, on Flickr
> 
> 
> ZSOC Meet Feb'14 055 by justdom1, on Flickr


That looks great! Not too much red, which is probably the best part.


----------



## profoundoblu




----------



## mtxfiesta

One from the other night


IMG_5823 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


----------



## GrantB5

Few from the prept meet at brands hatch


MK4 Golf R32 Rota by GMDOnline, on Flickr

VW Polo GTi by GMDOnline, on Flickr

Audi S3 by GMDOnline, on Flickr

VW Polo 6R by GMDOnline, on Flickr

Audi S3 by GMDOnline, on Flickr

MK4 Golf R32 by GMDOnline, on Flickr

VW Lupo by GMDOnline, on Flickr

Hond Civic by GMDOnline, on Flickr

Nissan Skyline by GMDOnline, on Flickr


----------



## JenksyRS

A couple of dirty pictures on my iphone



then a few clean ones


----------



## adamb87

lovely RS. even looks good dirty


----------



## GrantB5

Would have been much nicer if you moved that costa cup out the way lol


----------



## JenksyRS

Thanks. Didnt even notice the cup haha


----------



## mtxfiesta

more from me


IMG_6109 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


IMG_6641 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


IMG_7529 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


----------



## foodstampz

facebook photo by pkland517, on Flickr


clarity by pkland517, on Flickr


carshiny by pkland517, on Flickr


----------



## Jim_964

Out for a run with friends this morning.


----------



## lofty

A few of my favorites.


----------



## GrantB5

Aarons ZS by GMDOnline, on Flickr

Aarons ZS by GMDOnline, on Flickr

Aarons ZS by GMDOnline, on Flickr

Aarons ZS by GMDOnline, on Flickr

Aarons ZS by GMDOnline, on Flickr

Aarons ZS by GMDOnline, on Flickr

Aarons ZS by GMDOnline, on Flickr


----------



## Gitski




----------



## Gitski




----------



## mtxfiesta




----------



## mcla13

Here's a few I took with my olloclip lens on my iPhone 5s


----------



## Mark R5

The FiestaST, FocusST and FocusRS owners club combined and went to Whitby last weekend. It saw the largest turnout for the annual event to date - a whopping 56 cars! Meaning the most colourful convoy/traffic jam so far.

Here are a few pics:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

That above post from Mark looks like it was a fantastic day. What a great sight😉


----------



## Mark R5

Rabidracoon28 said:


> That above post from Mark looks like it was a fantastic day. What a great sight😉


It was fantastic mate. No pratting about, just a nice drive through the moors up to Whitby and then from the Whitby abbey on to Scarborough.


----------



## christo




----------



## hoodedreeper

Just had the interior retrimmed in my MX5


















































































Apologies for all the photos,its too difficult to choose just one


----------



## SBM

hoodedreeper said:


> Just had the interior retrimmed in my MX
> 
> Apologies for all the photos,its too difficult to choose just one


Awesome custom job hoodedreeper :thumb::argie:

Cheers
Ben


----------



## hoodedreeper

Thanks Ben  I'm abit of a photo whore when it comes to the car


----------



## mtxfiesta

taken at 1/10th hand held


----------



## GrantB5

Been a while since I posted..

Couple rollin shots on the way to Fast Show 2014





Few from the day at fast show..











Few from a Kleers meet at Brands Hatch







Few from another shoot..


----------



## ls3-steve

mtxfiesta said:


>


Really like that shot. great stuff


----------



## Celica steve




----------



## mtxfiesta

IMG_0662 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


----------



## hoodedreeper

Sunday's SlamMedia Meet in Peterborough














































Monday's BHP Performance show at Lydden Hill


----------



## rob28

One from today. Considering it's seen the most brutal winter in decades and hasn't had anything more than a jet wash in about 7 months, it's not looking too bad.


----------



## mtxfiesta

IMG_3163 by Martin woods images, on Flickr

IMG_4402 by Martin woods images, on Flickr

IMG_3998 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


----------



## Derekh929

Martin the Honda shot in the middle is simply stunning how did you light the front?


----------



## Derekh929

Well here is my first go with night time shots of my motor with new camera, comments welcome and feedback will be out again soon trying lots of new stuff was pleased with first attempt.















Young lad with me took these nice shots his first attempt as well







Hope you liked them tips and comments welcome , thanks for looking


----------



## mtxfiesta

Derekh929 said:


> Martin the Honda shot in the middle is simply stunning how did you light the front?


just light painted with a torch then a wee bit of magic on ps


----------



## Derekh929

mtxfiesta said:


> just light painted with a torch then a wee bit of magic on ps


Thanks for the info , i just need to spend a few years learning ps know:thumb:


----------



## Colin_Clean

My brother was detailing this at Polished Bliss the other day, so I popped past to have a look and grab a few pics.

I forgot my light stand and I was limited on time but I did what I could in the time I had...

IMG_0010-small by Murray 1986, on Flickr

IMG_0013-small by Murray 1986, on Flickr

IMG_0035-b-small by Murray 1986, on Flickr

IMG_0063 by Murray 1986, on Flickr

IMG_0080_1-small by Murray 1986, on Flickr

IMG_0082_1-small by Murray 1986, on Flickr


----------



## Rabidracoon28

^^Wow, wow, wow^^


----------



## s29nta

Rabidracoon28 said:


> ^^Wow, wow, wow^^


yeah! more wows from me too wow, wow, wow:thumb:


----------



## ted11

Simply Stunning


----------



## SBM

Oh Sweet Jeez and Lordy Lordy!

Plenty more wow wow WOW from me too.

Perfect car, colour and the photo's are bang on:argie::thumb::thumb::thumb:

Thanks for posting these :thumb:


----------



## KEV BUX

rolling by buxkev, on Flickr


----------



## mtxfiesta

IMG_8712 by Martin woods images, on Flickr

IMG_8702 by Martin woods images, on Flickr

IMG_8734 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


----------



## Sonea Fifer

900+ BHP so I was advised:


----------



## foodstampz




----------



## Colin_Clean

A few shots I took this weekend at Goodwood.

IMG_0396 by Murray 1986, on Flickr

IMG_0623 by Murray 1986, on Flickr

IMG_0672 by Murray 1986, on Flickr

IMG_0106 copy by Murray 1986, on Flickr


----------



## Shiny

foodstampz said:


>


The angle of that shot is brilliant. It looks like the tiger is standing on the black car :thumb:


----------



## Colin_Clean

IMG_0024 by Murray 1986, on Flickr

IMG_0030 by Murray 1986, on Flickr

IMG_0057 by Murray 1986, on Flickr

IMG_0063 copy by Murray 1986, on Flickr

IMG_0066 by Murray 1986, on Flickr

IMG_0084 copy by Murray 1986, on Flickr

IMG_0098 copy by Murray 1986, on Flickr

IMG_0125 copy by Murray 1986, on Flickr

IMG_0126 copy by Murray 1986, on Flickr

IMG_0156 copy by Murray 1986, on Flickr

IMG_0166 copy by Murray 1986, on Flickr

IMG_0179 copy by Murray 1986, on Flickr

IMG_0186 copy by Murray 1986, on Flickr

IMG_0187 copy by Murray 1986, on Flickr

IMG_0188 copy by Murray 1986, on Flickr

IMG_0192 copy by Murray 1986, on Flickr

IMG_0193 copy by Murray 1986, on Flickr

IMG_0194 copy by Murray 1986, on Flickr

IMG_0195 copy by Murray 1986, on Flickr

IMG_0209 copy by Murray 1986, on Flickr

IMG_0228 copy by Murray 1986, on Flickr

IMG_0238 copy by Murray 1986, on Flickr

IMG_0244 copy by Murray 1986, on Flickr

IMG_0248 copy by Murray 1986, on Flickr

IMG_0257 copy by Murray 1986, on Flickr

IMG_0260 copy by Murray 1986, on Flickr

IMG_0268 copy by Murray 1986, on Flickr

IMG_0289 copy by Murray 1986, on Flickr

IMG_0290 copy by Murray 1986, on Flickr

IMG_0305 copy by Murray 1986, on Flickr


----------



## GrantB5

Audi R8 by GMDOnline, on Flickr

Audi R8 V10 by GMDOnline, on Flickr

Then another at a different focal length

Audi R8 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


----------



## foodstampz

Another one of my favorites.


----------



## CHRIS-P

not pro pics by any stretch, or even keen amateur either :tumbleweed: :tumbleweed:

but here's a few of mine i taken over the last 18 monthss or so...
































































and one from juniors prom


----------



## GrantB5

Seat Leon by GMDOnline, on Flickr

Tried a rolling shot with a 40mm rather then my 10-20mm and was over the moon if im honest.


----------



## Ravinder

My Rover Coupe 220 turbo. Taken in 2006, before the modding started! :lol:


----------



## rob28

Here are some from Canada Day.


----------



## TRN Ent

Thanks for these, really like HDR, amazing how much detail and how many reflections come out, great looking cars too.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AS_BO

CHRIS-P said:


> not pro pics by any stretch, or even keen amateur either :tumbleweed: :tumbleweed:
> 
> but here's a few of mine i taken over the last 18 monthss or so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one from juniors prom


That's lovely pal!!! You're a north easterner as well aye?? Would love to see this up close sometime, always appreciate a good EsCos!


----------



## Richiesips




----------



## AshD

Very nice, really like the first one!


----------



## Colin_Clean

IMG_0123 by Murray 1986, on Flickr


----------



## mtxfiesta

some recents from me 
IMG_9623 by Martin woods images, on Flickr

IMG_0262 by Martin woods images, on Flickr

IMG_9155 by Martin woods images, on Flickr

IMG_8734 by Martin woods images, on Flickr

IMG_8746 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


----------



## Cervantes

some lovely pics in this thread :thumb:

gave the car a clean the other day, needs doing again now mind but i was quite happy with this pic of it, love the wet paint look

RenaultSport Clio 197 by spiders_o.0, on Flickr


----------



## CHRIS-P

AS_BO said:


> That's lovely pal!!! You're a north easterner as well aye?? Would love to see this up close sometime, always appreciate a good EsCos!


:thumb: thanks for the comments mate, yes am a geordie too  

here's a couple more from RSOC National day last week


----------



## RenesisEvo

A photo of my current steed

Mfunf by Renesisevo, on Flickr


----------



## SarahS23

CHRIS-P said:


> :thumb: thanks for the comments mate, yes am a geordie too
> 
> here's a couple more from RSOC National day last week


I know half of your RS group you probably know my ex husband Dicko.

Nice escos.


----------



## SarahS23




----------



## Colin_Clean

I shot these for a client today. Unfortunately the rain started coming in sideways so it was a short lived session.

IMG_0095 by Murray 1986, on Flickr

IMG_0071 by Murray 1986, on Flickr

IMG_0003-with-kart by Murray 1986, on Flickr


----------



## CaptainKirk95

Richiesips said:


>


:argie::argie: These are amazing:thumb:


----------



## rob28

'68 Pontiac Firebird.


----------



## ted11

imagur


----------



## crago

*Bentley GT W12*

nice reflection shot and i like the way the car looks on the grass lol


----------



## rob28

A few more from me.

Trans-Am3a by Rob Earl, on Flickr

Corvette2a by Rob Earl, on Flickr

The full set can be seen here - https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157646705365471/


----------



## JenksyRS

A few of my recent trip to Cornwall


----------



## mtxfiesta

aventador by Martin woods images, on Flickr

IMG_4232 by Martin woods images, on Flickr

IMG_3917 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


----------



## Derekh929

Looking for some more great car shots as want to get back into taking car pics again, anyone got some great ones to share? I will try to get a few as well so rather than start a new thread just going back to my original one for some inspiration, any advice welcome


----------



## andy665




----------



## Derekh929

Great start Andy


----------



## Estoril Sport

A few pics taken earlier this year.


----------



## Estoril Sport

Here are a couple from my last car


----------



## Derekh929

You know how much I like that Porsche, but that Alpina looks great as well, thanks for posting up, the licks I seen in blue car thread has made me want to go to Skye on my NC500


----------



## Jack R

Here's mine


----------



## nick_mcuk

Some photos I took of the TVR the other weekend. Did multiple exposures then composed them into an HDR image and tweaked them in adobe lightroom.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris l

A couple I took today after a good clean and powder coating the wheels.

IMG_2525 by Chris Lamb, on Flickr

IMG_2518 by Chris Lamb, on Flickr

IMG_2513 by Chris Lamb, on Flickr


----------



## Sawel

Not mine, but I worked on this for someone and machine polished it and the usual detailing malarkey.


----------



## Derekh929

Thanks JR1982 , Nick, Chris and Sawel for posting up your nice pics loving that colours on the TVR and F Type , Nice Passat and MX5 as well


----------



## Derekh929

Well I’m away to get back into my photography hobby so looking for some more cracking car pics in great locations to give me some inspiration, I’m away to get myself a slider as well and have some video fun


----------



## GaryKinghorn

My current car
Last few of my 435d by Gary Kinghorn, on Flickr

Truck racing last year
We have lift off!!! by Gary Kinghorn, on Flickr

One I took at truck racing a year or so back
Truck racing accident at Thruxton by Gary Kinghorn, on Flickr


----------



## BadgerRivFan

1984 Buick Riviera Convertible


----------



## andy665

Up by Lake Vyrnwy last summer

View attachment 53311


----------



## Derekh929

From demolition trucks to American classics, to track cars that want to eat up tarmac great start:thumb:


----------



## vectra

My bus.
Snapped whis while out for a walk, thought the backround looked cool.








[/URL]IMG_0169 by Eugene O'Connor, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## dazzlers82

Lightpainting focus st by dazzlers82, on Flickr

Focus ST shoot by dazzlers82, on Flickr
Out in front by dazzlers82, on Flickr


----------



## Derekh929

Loving those thanks, it just proves that red cars are always quickest


----------



## Derekh929

Well is there any new pics out there to boost my need to get back out there and take more car pics in the summer, keep them coming I have a few trips planned this summer and will get some pics hopefully


----------



## Jue

My work van on a Monday morning after is usual Sunday clean.


----------



## Estoril Sport

A couple of pics from my recent tour of the Italian Dolomite's


----------



## Makalu

I stick most of my car pics on here -> WEBSITE


----------



## Derekh929

Estoril sport , loving those pics stunning where exactly were they taken?, great to see you on another trip


----------



## Estoril Sport

Derekh929 said:


> Estoril sport , loving those pics stunning where exactly were they taken?, great to see you on another trip


Hi Derekh929, this year I visited the Italian Dolomite's with 11 other 911 owners. The 2nd pic above was at a place called *'Tre Cime Di Lavaredo*' On our last day in Italy we drove up and down the Passo Stelvi!

I have on Flickr some more pics at https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/? After our 4 nights in the Italian Dolomite's we went our separate ways. I continued my holiday and drove over to Interlaken (Switzerland) for some sight seeing of the Jungfrau Region


----------



## The Cueball

Does it have to be cars?? 

















From the recent Alps trip..

:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

The Cueball said:


> Does it have to be cars??
> 
> View attachment 57338
> 
> 
> View attachment 57339
> 
> 
> From the recent Alps trip..
> 
> :thumb:


So that's you in the first pic quey, liking the wall of snow like Scottish skint in the 80'S 
Bikes fine with me keep them coming


----------



## Derekh929

EB thanks for those simply stunning location, that’s the great thing with Porsche the community and all the trips


----------



## Laurie.J.M

Few from my recent trip to Cornwall, found an abandoned airfield on Google Maps which made a good backdrop.


----------



## Derekh929

Laurie.J.M said:


> Few from my recent trip to Cornwall, found an abandoned airfield on Google Maps which made a good backdrop.
> 
> View attachment 57374
> 
> 
> View attachment 57370
> 
> 
> View attachment 57371
> 
> 
> View attachment 57372
> 
> 
> View attachment 57373


Thanks for sharing them Laurie ,really liking the new volvo's very smart liking that last pic, how you doing Laurie?


----------



## Mark R5

En route to Ford Fair at Silverstone Sunday 4th August 2019:










Then a snap or two at the Monsal Trail Derbyshire


----------



## Derekh929

Lovely RS and even better Ford Jam, thanks for posting up


----------



## Mark R5

Derekh929 said:


> Lovely RS and even better Ford Jam, thanks for posting up


My pleasure. I need to get to grips with my photography. I'm no good with the editing side of things and literally feel the force when out taking snaps. I think a little course wouldn't hurt. Just to give me an idea of the basics, as, at present I'm a bit of 'all the gear and no idea'


----------



## WeeklyREV

_MG_5159 by david o, on Flickr


----------



## RandomlySet

Mark R5 said:


> Then a snap or two at the Monsal Trail Derbyshire


Where abouts is that? Do you have a Google Maps link? May have to have a look the next time we go to Hassop Station.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Pleased with this one from my hols with a dealer loaner


----------



## AndyQash

Great picture, JJJ...that Merc has some gorgeous lines.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Thanks 

It's certainly a very handsome car although I do have a soft spot for a 2 (pillarless) door couple with broad shoulders.

I was surprised how much I liked all the angles after living with it for a week, there's not a weak one on it imho.

Add in supreme comfort and extremely capable motor and it's definitely worthy of consideration for anyone shopping in that segment.

700 miles on a tank of fuel not to be sniffed at either.


----------



## Mark R5

RandomlySet said:


> Where abouts is that? Do you have a Google Maps link? May have to have a look the next time we go to Hassop Station.


Hi mate,

Sorry for the delayed reply. If I've copied the link correctly for you, this should be it....

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...x474111f1604dd076!8m2!3d53.215207!4d-1.676171

You'll need to come in via Bakewell town centre, over the bridge and turn right in to Station Road, then immediate right on to Coombs Road, then just follow the road all the way to the bridge - which is the start of the Monsal Trail.

Hopefully you won't have people parked there :thumb:


----------



## Vmlopes

53435242_375876623014721_7631986692617928704_n by Victor Lopes, on Flickr


----------



## ModestMod

*Camaro*

I got lucky with that sunset -- it's not Photoshop.


----------



## GrantB5




----------



## Richiesips

A few recent photos of my RS👍

1CA5705B-F103-4D7D-AB8D-89734A636947 by Richard Stone, on Flickr

34BC088E-72C4-4667-AEA6-7CD668120A3D by Richard Stone, on Flickr

F32D1B06-B37D-48B3-8156-11BBF470146D by Richard Stone, on Flickr

DECF5147-1094-4A50-B746-138DE1623473 by Richard Stone, on Flickr


----------



## GrantB5

I need to dig some off my external!


----------



## Derekh929

Thanks to all for posting up more cracking shots, that Yellow Lancia EVO :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## P2K

That green/emerald BMW :argie::argie::argie:



GrantB5 said:


> [/url]


----------



## Coatings

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richiesips

A few photos of a Triumph Speed Tripple RS.

Dark and moody is fitting of this bike.


Speed Tripple RS1050 -1 Copyright Richard Stone.
Follow me on Instagram @rich_stone79


Speed Tripple RS1050 -2 Copyright Richard Stone.
Follow me on Instagram @rich_stone79


Speed Tripple RS1050 -3 Copyright Richard Stone.
Follow me on Instagram @rich_stone79


Speed Tripple RS1050 -4 Copyright Richard Stone.
Follow me on Instagram @rich_stone79


Speed Tripple RS1050 -5 Copyright Richard Stone.
Follow me on Instagram @rich_stone79


Speed Tripple RS1050 -6 Copyright Richard Stone.
Follow me on Instagram @rich_stone79


----------



## kcsun

A couple of reflection shots on my SL63

kc


----------



## Derekh929

Fantastic Merc that:thumb:


----------



## HEADPHONES

An old Cheshire Cars and Coffee event had a photographer present









Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## andy665

Taken by my 13 year old son on Sunday at the Shelsley Walsh Breakfast Club, he has a natural aptitude for seeing a shot that I'm deeply envious of


----------



## Soul boy 68




----------



## Soul boy 68

andy665 said:


> Taken by my 13 year old son on Sunday at the Shelsley Walsh Breakfast Club, he has a natural aptitude for seeing a shot that I'm deeply envious of
> 
> View attachment 60820
> 
> 
> View attachment 60821
> 
> 
> View attachment 60822


Stunning cars, stunning picture Andy, you're son certainly has an eye for a good snap.


----------



## Derekh929

Cracking pics Andy, thanks for posting up


----------



## Coatings

Soul boy 68 said:


> View attachment 60823


Your son has a good eye for nice shots and cars. Looks like he may have found his career in life.

Tell him his pictures were much appreciated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## virgiltracey

Managed to get the right day last October to grab this one


----------



## andy665




----------



## Derekh929

virgiltracey said:


> Managed to get the right day last October to grab this one


Thanks for posting up very nice


----------



## Gedo




----------



## cptzippy

Extremes in green


----------



## malvern_man

First time out with my new Pentax K3 III.


----------



## Makalu

Some recent images from JapFest 21



























Many more on my Flickr page - ="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157676073031278"


----------



## RS3

Absolutely fantastic shots Malvern (And Makalu). 
I tried to get into Photography many years ago, studied, did loads of trying different cameras and bought a really good Nikon but then my wife would take it off me and take shots that where much better than mine - realised I didn't have "The Eye" for it but it seems you have.
Thanks for sharing.Didnt realise we had a Photography Zone, I shall have a scan.


----------

